# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ukshin Hoti: Filozofia e ceshtjes shqiptare

## StterollA

*  Për një qasje shkencore të Politikës në Kosovë*


Në qoftë se përdorimi i nocioneve në jetën e përditshme është lidhur me dukuri të një rëndësie të caktuar shoqërore, atëherë nuk është krejt njësoj se ç'do të nënkuptohet realisht me to. Për shumicën e tyre supozohet se janë terësisht të njohura, por një analizë pak më e thelluar e përmbrajtjes së tyre nuk e përjashton mundësinë e kostatimit të kundërt, vetëm pjesërisht të saktë, ose edhe të manipulimit të qëllimshëm me përmbajtjen e tyre. Për këtë shkak, por edhe për shkaqe të tjera të lidhura me temën në shqyrtim, nuk do të ishte i tepërt precizimi i vetëm disa tyre, si, p.sh. i termave "politikë", "politikë e jashtme/ e mbrendshme", "politikë ndërkombëtare", "Evropë" etj, të cilat në kontekst të rrethanave ekzistuese apo të ndryshuara, në kontekst të qëllimit të zhvillimit të proceseve dhe të paraqitjes së dukurive të caktuara, nuk mund të kenë domethënie të njëjtë, statike.Në të vërtetë, analiza e përdorimit të tyre në kontekstin e dhënë shoqëror do të ishte me rëndësi të shumëfishtë, por për shkak të qëllimit të parashtruar të temës, vetëm pjesërisht mund të përqëndrohemi në të, duke filluar nga supozimi se është në dobi të shtjellimit të saj (d.m.th. të temës) dhe jo me qëllim të shkoqitjes së kuptimeve dhe të nënteksteve që do ta dilnin nga një analizë e tillë.
     Nga ana tjetër vështirësitë në precezimin e termave politikë janë të lidhura me faktin se ligjshmëritë e zhvillimit shoqëror, dhe dukuritë që i përcjellin ato, kurnjëherë nuk manifestohen ddrejtpërsëdrejti, por tërthorazi. Për disa nga këto dukuri nuk egzistojnë terma adekuatë, jo vetëm në gjuhen shqipe, por ehde në gjuhët e tjera, m të cilat shërbehemi më së shpeshti. Ndërkaq, për dukuritë e tjera që nuk egzistojnë tek ne kemi huazuar fjalë të huaja, por shumë erë pa we precizuar kuptimin e tyre. Dukuria e ndarjes së shoqërisë hinduse e kastave të ndryshme, p.sh., nuk guxojnë as të preken në mes tyre. Kësaj fjale tek ne më së shpeshti i jepet kuptimi i shtresës, fjalë së cilës megjithatë i mungon rigoroziteti i fiskimit të raporteve, të cilat i nënkupton shprehja "kastë" e Indisë. Mirëpo, vështirësitë më të mëdha lidhen me faktin se subjektet politike, gjatë fazave të ndryshme të zhvillimit të ndponjë dukurie, duke e synuar kontrollimin e tyre me metoda të mndryshme dhe përmes mjeteve të komunikimit, qëllimisht ua ndryshojnë kuptimin fjalëve dhe ua japin përmbajtjen që u përshtatet interesave të tyre në momente të caktuara politike. Shembuj të këtillë ka mjaft. e Tërë historia politike e cilit do vend në botë është e mbushur me fakte  të tilla. Mirëpo është detyrë e linguistëve që të gjejnë në gjuhën shqipe fjalët adekuate për të shënuar dukuri të veçanta politike. Për ketë shkak këtu do të përqendrohemi në nocionet e më me interes për temën tonë në shqyrtim. "Zoon-politikon"- Politika- strukturë e qenies së njeriut Termi i shquar i Aristotelit "zoon" (gr.:kafshë) e nënkuptonte pjesëtarin e polisit (qytetit antik grek). Ky pjesëtar kishte të drejtë të merrte pjesë në rregullimin e punëve të polisit- shtet. Rregullimi i punëve në polisin antik ishte i gjithëmbarshëm dhe gjithë-përfshirës. Prandaj një gjë e tillë nënkuptonte që etika, politika dhe ekonomia të shkonin bashkë, d.m.th. të ishin një. Njeriu, natyrshëm, ishte qenie shtetërore për të cilin konvergimi me shtetin ishte gjithmonë karakteristik si një "strukturë me rëndësi e qenies" (shih: Vilfred Rührich- W.D. Narra, Politika kao znanost, Zagreb, 1989, f28). Me fjalë të tjera, njeriu antik i kohës së Aristotelit në polisin (qytet-shtetin) e tij e gjente formën e ekzistimit të mundshëm, më të sigurt, formën e realizmit të tij si njeri. Mirëpo ai këtë e bënte spontanisht. Në këtë mënyrë ai e kishte ndjekur karakterin e tij, një veti natyrale njerëzore. Shumë më vonë, Hegeli, një spontanitet të tillë të konvergimit të njeriut me shtetin do ta ngrejë në nivelin e aktit të vetëdijshëm dhe njeriu (d.m.th ai i Hegelit) do ta realizojë veten në organizimin e shtetit ideal borgjez. Ndërkaq te Marksi shteti i tillë do të shuhet në "perandorinë e lirisë", të "çliruar nga detyrimi i punës ("mbretëria e domosdosë") dhe njeriu i realizuar në këtë mënyrë nuk do të ketë nevojë për politikë, sepse ai vetë do të jetë politikë. Kjo pikë e botëkuptimit të Marksit do të tregohet në praktikë si utopi dhe do të cilësohet si e tillë. Mirëpo realizimi i plotë i njeriut në shtet për të gjithë teorikët, pavarësisht nga synimet e tyre, akoma mbetet utopi. Konvergimi i njeriut me shtetin te Aristoteli, p.sh., nuk  e nënkuptone kategorinë e shkllevërve, sikundër që tek Hegeli, liberalizmi borgjez mbetet i kufizuar. Megjithatë, politika dhe ekonomia edhe më tutje do të shkojnë së bashku. Një sociolog gjerman kësaj do t'i japë kuptim praktik: "Autoriteti, fama ose prestigji i shtetit, - thekson ai, -ndikojnë ekonomisht në mënyrë produktive" (shih Alfred von Martin, Sociolog gjerman der Renaissance...Frankfurt am Wein, 1949). Njëherit kjo e shpjegon edhe dukurinë negative të pranishme në shoqëritë bashkëkohore në zhvillim, kur politika vihet në funksion të pasurimet privat të bartësve të saj dhe konsiderohet si rrugë e lehtë për "t'u bërë i famshëm!"

*Politika- intelekt llogaritës dhe talent profesional*
Në kohën e Rilindjes (Renesancës), mbisundonte nindja se aftësia e njeriut konsiston në superioritetin e arsyes mbi ekzistencën, besim i cili pastaj   e përcaktonte edhe luftën si shkencë dhe si mjeshtri (Makiaveli, p.sh., herë-herë kishte qenë strateg ushtarak në qytetin e tij të lindjes). Besimi i tillë e karakterizonte epokën borgjezo-tregtare, e cila politikën e konsideronte si çështje të intelektit llogaritës dhe të talentit profesional (Rürrich-Narra, vep.cit.f.29). Intelekti i këtillë llogaritës duhej të vihej në shërbim të pasurimit të tregtarëve q2ë e përbënin bërthamën e borgjezisë së ardhme. Ndërkaq, talenti profesionalduhej të vihej në funksion të zgjerimit të qyteteve tregtare. Kjo e presupozonte kuptimin e politikës si shkencë, mjeshtri dhe aftësi në funksion të forcimit të pozitës së qyteteve tregtare dhe të treg4tarëve si klasë në forcim e sipër.
     Pragmatizimi i tillë politik dhe të kuptuarit pragmatik të politikës të Hobsi, në sek. XVII e merr formën e pushtetit, si kategori qendrore   politikës. Meqenëse të drejtën natyrale e definon si shumë të të drejtave të pakufizuara të individit, atëherë, sipas Hobsit, është e ntyrshme që individët të bien në konflikt me njëri-tjetrin ("Homo homini lupus est"). Për shkak se nje gjendje e tillë do të rezulonte në kaos, individët e lidhur me kontratë heqin dorë vullnetarisht nga të drejtat e tyre (së paku nga një pjesë e tyre) në favor të shtetit. Në këtë mënyrë, subjektet i nënshtrohen pushtetit të vetëformuar qendror. Kështu më në fund shteti mund të shndërrohej në një "lidhje politike" (verband). Që prej këndej, nocioni i politikës lidhet me pushtetin, i cili për Maks veberin do të thotë "shans që personat  e caktuar t'i binden urdhërit me përmbajtje, të caktuar". Ndërkaq, "pushteti" për Veberin, "është fuqi legjitime në harmoni me të drejtën". Ai mbështetet mbi "pajtushmërinë mbi legjitimitetin". Për ndryshhim nga kjo, fuqinë ose forcën e pastër e definon si" çdo shans osse mundësi që brenda një raporti social të imponohet vullneti i njeriut edhe përkundër rezistencës" (M. Weber Wirtschaft und Gessellschaft". T bingen, 1976,f.556).

*E Vërteta e kohshme (kohësisht e përcaktuar) e shkencës*
Botëkuptimi i tillë i politikës si intelekt apo shkencë në funksion të interesave të caktuara mbështetet mbi funksionin e politikës si shkencë që në fillim të konstituimit të saj. Ishte  e lidhur me rraportin e njeriut ndaj natyrës, ose me përpjekjet e tij që ta kontrollojë natyrën. Mirëpo, në këtë funksion, d.m.th të mbizotërimit të natyrës nga ana e shoqërisë, vetë zhvillimi i shkencës dhe i teknologjisë e ka rrezikuar natyrën: e ardhmja tani paraqitet si "obligim i sjelljes kolektive dhe politikës moderne". "Nuk është e mundur as të paramendohet,- konstatojnë Rührih dhe Narra,- se çfarë vdekje masovike dhe vrasje masovike do të shkonte me një situatë të tillë pas thirrjes: le të shpëtojë kush të mundet" (Rührich-Narra, vep.cit.f.6). Ajo që e ka mundësuar një zhvillim të tillë negativ të gjërave, që  e ka reduktuar politikën në intelekt të ftohtë llogaritës e pa ndjenja, sipas disaa teorikëve dhe filozofëve, është vetë funksioni i pavarësuar i zhvillimit tekniko-shkencor. Këtë pavarësim të funksionit të shkencës, gjatë procesit të zhvillimit të saj, e ve re sidomos Maks Horkhaimer. Atij i duket se është me rëndësi vetëm kompleksi funksional i shkencës për të konstatuar se *ajo që zakonisht merret si qëllim- lumturia e individit, shëndeti dhe pasuria, domëthënjen e vet e fiton ekskluzivisht nga mundësia që të bëhet funksionale". Funksionalitetin e tillë të dijes megjithatë e vë në funksion të prodhimit material dhe shpirtëror (shih Maks Horkhaimer, zur Kritik der instrumentellen Vernunft, Frankfurt a/M. 1967.f.94). Këtë e kishte bërë më parë edhe Marksi: "Ai vetë (d.m.th njeriu) përkundrejt materies në natyrë paraqitet si fuqi natyrale" (Kapitali-I). Mirëpo, pa marrë parasysh shkakun, mbetet fakti se zotërimi me sendet, me natyrën, që njëkohësisht është edhe zotërim me njerëzit, në kohën moderne, "godet prapa mbi qenien dhe mbi vetëdijen e njerëzve" (Max Horkheimer und Theodor Adorno, Dialektik der Autkl'rung, Amsterdam 1947, f.56, dhe në përkthimin serbokroat: Dijalektika prosvetitelsjtva, Sarajevo, 1974, f54). Goditja e tillë prapa, në kohën e sotme manifestohet si frikë nga "vdekja masovike" dhe nga "vrasja masovike", të cilat rezultojnë nga fakti se, në njëren anë, është plaçkitur planeti, për shkak të tedencës së vazhdueshme për ndërtimin e shoqërisë së mirëqenies, dhe nga ana tjetër, për shkak se shumica e njerëzimit është reduktuar në nivel të ekzistencës. Andaj, njerëzimit në tërësi, i kanoset edhe natyra (që ajo të mos e diktojë urdhrin e saj dhe t'i kundërshtojë kërkesat e tepruara) d.m.th duke "komanduar" ndonjë katastrofë ekologjike, por edhe eksplozionidemografik, si përgjigje ndaj së cilës do të rezulonte lufta totale ,ose "vrasja masovike". Politika si shkencë (intelekt) është dashur të vërë drejtpeshimin, por, me një "mendje instrumentale" duke e ndarë fatin e shkencës në tërësi në funksion të profitit, sepse racionaliteti teknik është tretur në racionalitetin e vetë zotërimit me natyrën dhe me njerëzit. Ky aspekt i politikës dhe i shkencës në tërësi do të mund të quhej cinizëm i intelektit, po të jetë i detyruar që në plan të gjerë të instrumentalizohet në funksion të domminimit me njeriun e jo në funksion të çlirimit të tij. Lufta e tanishme në Gjirin Presik mund ta ilustrojë mjaft mirë kompleksitetin e çështjes. Këtu,. aspekti i pollitikës si intelekt, shkencë, është materializuar në disa drejtime: 1. si mundësi e programimit të luftës për srritjen e qëllimeve të caktuara nga ana e të dy palëve. Për amerikanët dhe aleatët e tyre, detyrimi i Irakut që të tërhiqet nga Kuvajti, esencialisht do të thotë mënjanim e rrezikut potencial për humbjen e kontrollit mbi burimet e naftës, por edhe për shndërrimin e arabëve dhe islamizmit në tërësi, në faktor të politikës botërore. Për Irakun, detyrimi i amerikanëve dhe i aleatëve të tjerë që ta akceptojnë si të tillë, do të thotë pikërisht atë që ata më së shumti i druhen; 2. si teknikë dhe teknologji e avancuar ushtarake, duke përfshirë edhe strategjitë e avancuara për arritjen e qëllimeve të theksuara; dhe . aspekti cinik i çështjes konsiston pikërisht në faktin se që të dy palët janë të vetëdijshme për rrjedhimet eventuale globale edhe në plan të natyrës, edhe të njerëzimit: në plan të natyrës, vënia e zjarrit burimeve të naftës, qoftë nga ana e Irakut (me qëllim të pamundësimit të invadimit),  qoftë aksidentalisht, nga ana e amerikanëve (për shkak të bombardimeve), doemos do të rezultonte në çrregullime ekologjike të natyrës përmasash të tilla eventuale që do të mund t'i ndjente gjithë njerëzimi. Mirëpo një cinizëm akoma më i madh është programimi i përllogaritur i viktimave në ushtarë. Qysh nga fillimi i luftës amerikanët i kanë porositur 16000 thasë najloni për transportin e kufomave. Irakianët nuk kanë bërë një gjë të tillë, por, megjithatë,  zgjedhja e alternativës së luftës prej tyre do të thotë se edhe ata që në fillim kanë kalkuluar me numra të kufizuar apo të pakufizuar viktimash për arritjen e qëllimeve të caktuara politike. Në këtë mënyrë, politika si intelekt llogaritës ka ardhur në shprehje si intelekt llogaritës i luftës, dhe pikërisht ky është aspekti cinik i çështjes. Mirëpoo ky shembull njëherit tregon edhe se politika, si intelekt llogaritës e si shkencë, është në funksion të qëllimeve të forcave dominante në shoqëri, bile edhe në funksion të krijimit të së vërtetës si e vërtetë e dhënë, sepse e vërteta mbi luftën në Gjirin Presik "do të varet" nga zhvillimi i proceseve pas përfundimit të saj. Duke e spikatur këtë veti të politikës si shkencë e angazhuar, Theodor Adomo do të konstatojë se e vërteta në përgjithësi është "e kohshme", d.m.th., kohësisht e përcaktuar.
     Me fjalë të tjera, sipas botëkuptimeve të theksuara më lart, e vërteta shkencore është ajo që, jo vetëm zbulohet, por edhe që krijohet gjatë procesit të njohjes. Maks Horkhaimeri dhe Theodor Adorno në "Dialektikën e Iluminizmit" e bëjnë përshkrimin e historisë si luftë midis njeriut dhe natyrës, por në lidhje me të njohurit, shkencën: "Njeriu i shkencës i njeh gjërat për aq sa mund t'i ndërtojë". Gjatë ndërtimit të tyre, qenësia e gjërave shkencëtarit i zbulohet si substrat i sundimit: "Çdo tentativë që me thyrjen e natyrës të thyhet edhe detyrimi (dhuna) vetëm sa e detyron të bjerë edhe më thellë në të. Kështu kaloi udhëtimi i qytetërimit europian. Abstaksioni, vegël e ilunizmit, përkundrejt objekteve të veta qëndron si fat, nocionin e të cilit e ka fshirë: si "likuidim". Qytetërimi në këtë mënyrë u shndërrua në "fitore të shoqërisë mbi natyrën e cila gjithçka e shndërroi në natyrë të thjeshtë" (shih Horkhaimer-Adorno, vep.cit..përkthimi sebokroat. f.54). Për ndryshim nga Kanti, për të cilin iluminizmi e kishte kuptimin e çlirimit të njeriut nga frika dhe të shndërrimit të tij në zotërues të sendeve, për Adornon, mendimi në rrugë e sipër prej mitologjisë në logjikë "e ka humbur elementin e refleksionit mbi veten". Për këtë shkak ai manifestohet në formë të makinës, si logjikë e makinës... në procesin automatik, i cili zhvillohet në mënyrë vetëvepruese". Andaj iluminizmi, në mungesë të refleksionit, tregohet si iluminizëm i pavetëdijëshem.

_ shkeputur nga kosovaelire_

----------


## StterollA

*Ukshin Hoti eshtë gjallë apo i vrarë?*
10 mars 2000 - Për fatin e intelektualit martir shqiptar Ukshin Hoti nuk dihet fare që nga 16 maj 1999, kur kishte mbaruar afatin e vuajtjes së dënimit politik prej 5 vjetësh. Të burgosurit shqiptarë dëshmojnë se në përcjellje të tre zyrtarëve të sigurimit serb atë ditë ai është nxjerrë nga burgu i Dubravës (Istog, Kosovë), ku ishin sjellë më parë të burgosurit shqiptarë nga burgu i Nishit (Serbi). 
Pas bombardimeve të NATO-së më 19 maj 1999, në burgun e Dubravës ka ndodhur masakra më e përgjakshme: janë ekzekutuar e masakruar 173 të burgosur shqiptarë nga forcat serbe.
Lirojeni Ukshin Hotin! - thërrasin sot mijëra protestues shqiptarë me portretin e Ukshin Hotit në duar dhe për 3500 të zhdukur e 2000 të burgosur shqiptarë, që mbahen ende pengje nëpër burgjet e Serbisë.
Ku është biri, babai dhe vëllai ynë?- presin në ankth fëmijët dhe familja e tij. (Babanë e vëllanë e Ukshin Hotit i kanë vrarë kiminelët serbë, bashkë me 30 kusherinj të tij e 174 bashkëfshatarë të Krushës së Madhe të Rahovecit.)
Është gjallë apo i vrarë Ukshin Hoti? - dyshojnë me plot drojë intelektualët shqiptarë sot.
Shumë pyetje, shumë drojë e shumë dhembje pa përgjigje deri më sot.
Ndërkohë shumë të zhdukur janë gjetur të vrarë. Disa janë indentifikuar nëpër burgjet serbe, ndërsa disa janë liruar. Flitet edhe për pengje të luftës në Serbi. Marrëveshja e Kumanovës nuk përfshin çështjen e të burgosurve dhe të pengjeve të luftës.

*Për prof. Ukshin Hotin asnjë gjurmë!*
Hesht Kryqi i Kuq Ndërkombëtar. Hesht Tribunali i Hagës. Heshtin UNMIK-u e KFOR-i. Heshtin asociacionet humanitare ndërkombëtare edhe pas tetë muaj çlirimi të Kosovës!

*"Rilindja": Pse nuk iu dha fjala familjarëve të Ukshin Hotit*
Është vështirë të niset një shkrim nga fundi, aq më tepër nëqoftëse figurë qendrore e atij shkrimi, duhet të jetë askush tjetër përpos ideologut të lëvizejs çlirimtare mbarëshqiptare, mr. Ukshin Hoti. 

_ Pse niset shkrimi së prapthi?
_
Më 4 mars në Tetovë në organizim të Shoqatës së ish-të Burgosurve dhe të Përndjekurve Politik Shqiptar në Maqedoni, u organizua një tribunë për të burgosurit shqiptar, që edhe më tej gjenden në burgjet e Serbisë, me titull "Të tjerët për Ukshin Hotin", me theks të veçantë për fatin e mr.Ukshin Hotit. Çndodhi në të vërtetë, pse niset shkrimi së prapthi? Në momentin kur të gjithë të pranishmit prisnin që në foltore të paraqitet edhe motra e Ukshin Hotit, Myrvetja e cila njëkohësisht ka qenë edhe mënyra e vetme e tij për të komunikuar me opinionin shqiptar, dhe atë të jashtëm disa vite me radhë, drejtuesi i tribunës dhe kryetar i shoqatës e cila e organizoi këtë tribunë, z.Xhevat Ademi papritmas deklaroi se për arsye se mr.Ukshin Hoti nuk i takon vetëm familjes së tij, nuk do tia japë fjalën zonjës Myrvete. Eshtë e vërtetë se Ukshin Hoti, ka kohë që nuk i ka takuar dhe as tani nuk i takon vetëm familjes së tij, por i takon tërë këtij populli, por mos ndoshta me një veprim të tillë nuk fillon edhe definitivisht anatemimi i familjes së tij, e me këtë edhe i vet Ukshin Hotit. Kush më mirë se motra e tij e njeh Ukshin Hotin. Kush më tepër se ajo ëstë angzahuar për jetën dhe lirimin e tij. Pse Xhevat Ademi nuk i lejoi edhe asaj të thotë atë çka din për jetën e tij dhe veprën e tij, aq më tepër kur e dijmë që zonja Myrvete është njeriu më i afërt i Ukshin Hotit.  Të fillojmë ashtu siç duhet të shkruhet një shkrim, pra nga fillimi.  

_ Çka u tha në këtë tribunë për jetën dhe veprën e Ukshin Hotit_
Ps fjalës përshëndetëse të kryetarit të shoqatës dhe organizatorit të kësaj tribune Xhevat Ademit, i pari e mori fjalën Fadil Bajrami, deputet në parlamentin e Maqedonisë dhe bashkëpunëtor i Ukshin Hotit gjatë kohës së qëndrimit të tij në Lubjanë. Fadil Bajrami kryesisht u përqendrua në aktivitetet e tyre në botimin e revistës DEA në Slloveni. Më pas në foltore u paraqitën edhe oratorë të tjerë siç janë Berat Luzha kryetari i Shoqatës së Burgosurve në Kosovë dhe kryeredaktor i të përditshmes "Rilindja" i cili kryesisht u ndal në gjendjen e përgjithshme të të burgosurve shqiptarë në burgjet serbe për të përfunduar fjalimin e tij se "detyra jonë është që të bëjmë gjithçka për ta". Më shumë interesim tek të pranishmit zgjoi fjalimi i Abdylxhemil Alimanit, ish të burgosurit më të njohur shqiptar nga Maqedonia, i cili në burgjet serbe vuajti mbi 12 vjet burg për shkak të rastit të Paraqinit. Ai u përqëndrua më tepër nët takimet e tij me Ukshin Hotin gjatë vuajtjes së dënimit në burgjet e Nishit dhe në atë të Dubravës. Ai theksoi se profesor Ukshini nga burgu i Dubravës është liruar më 16 maj i përcjellur nga agjentët e sigurimit serb, gjë të cilët siç theksoi ai kanë mundur ta shohin disa të burgosur nga dritaret e burgut.
Më së tepërmi në foltore u ndal Moikom Zeqo nga Tirana i cili në çdo moment parashtronte dilemën se është apo nuk është gjallë Ukshin Hoti dhe "citonte" aq shpesh zonjën Myrvete, motrën e profesor Ukshinit, saqë fitohej përshtypja se ai njeri tërë kohën rri me të, e jo se me të ndoshta nuk është takuar asnjëherë.
Në foltoren e kësaj tribune "defiluan" edhe shumë oratorë të tjerë: prof.dr.Esat Stavileci, përfaqësuesi i PEN qendrës daneze Kristijan, Milaim Fejziu kryetar i Forumit për të drejtat e njeriut në Maqedoni, Sherif Konjufca, dr.Liman Rushiti dhe Rami Kamberi.
Nga kjo tribunë doli si kërkesë imediate të gjithë aktorëve politik shqiptar, qendrave vendosëse evropiane dhe botërore dhe z. Bernard Kushner që të bëjnë çështë e mundur për identifikimin e vendndodhjes së mr.Ukshin Hotit si dhe lirimin e pakusht të tij dhe të të gjithë të burgosurve dhe pengjeve shqiptare nga burgjet e Serbisë.
Në të gjithë të pranishmit nënshkruan edhe një peticion i cili së bashku me kërkesat e lartpërmendura do tju dërgohen të gjitha instancave relevante shqiptare dhe botërore. 

_ Çka mund të thoshim për në fund
_
Në këtë tribunë u thanë shumë fjalë të mëdha. U tha se Ukshin Hoti, shumë herët e kuptoj se politika gandiste e Rugovës do të dështojë, prandaj shqiptarët duhet të përgatiten. Nuk u harrua të thuhet se dhimbja më e madhe për shqiptarët momentalisht janë të burgosurit në burgjet e Serbisë dhe nuk mund të ketë liri dhe paqe në Kosovë derisa ideatori i kësaj është i burgosur. U përmend ajo se me fatin e Ukshin Hotit dhe të tjerëve dhe me çështjen e Kosovës Lindore, nuk duhet të merremi si me larje borxhi, por si me nevojën për ujë dhe bukë. U theksua edhe ajo se në kohën nëpër të cilën kalon Kosova sot, asaj i mungon mendja e ndritur dhe brilante e Ukshin Hotit. Të gjitha këto u thanë në tribunën me titull "të tjerët për Ukshin Hotin". Por, megjithatë vetëm u thanë. Pasi ata të cilët duhet të veprojnë në këtë drejtim, subjekti politik shqiptar në të gjitha trojet shqiptare sikur dëshiron me çdo kusht të harrojë këtë njeri. Athua pse? 

Pse nuk mundemi ne shtatë, tetë apo nëntë milion shqiptarë (pasi edhe vet nuk e dimë se sa jemi), nuk mund të bëjmë për një njeri të vetëm aq sa bëri ai i vetmuar për të gjithë ne (shtatë, tetë apo nëntë milion). Shtrohet pyetja mos vallë ai është mbinjeri me formë të njeriut? Ligjet e çdo shteti thonë se të gjithë njerëzit janë të njëjtë apo të barabartë. Religjionet gjithashtu thonë se nuk ka mbinjeri në këtë kohë. Atëherë pse ne (shtatë, tetë apo nëntë milion) shqiptarët nuk mund të bëjmë për një njeri, aq sa ai njeri bëri për të gjithë ne.
Lind edhe një pyetje e cila u parashtrua edhe në tribunën e lartpërmendur: "deri kur, ne shqiptarët do të vonohemi, së paku këtë tren duhet ta zëmë, qoftë edhe në vagonin e fundit".
Megjithatë në fund të këtij shkrimi do të kisha parafrazuar vetë trurin e dijes politike shqiptare, mr. Ukshin Hotin: Shqipërinë e pabërë, bëje Shqipëri të bërë. Bëje ose vdis. 
- Kjo është Filozofia Politike e Çështje Shqiptare.

----------


## StterollA

Profesor Ukshin Hoti ka lindur më 1943 në Krushë të Madhe të Rahovecit. Ka mbaruar studimet pasuniversitare të shkencave politike dhe ka specializuar marrëdhëniet ndërkombëtare në universitetet amerikane të Çikagos, Harvardit në Kembrixh-Boston dhe në Uashington D.C. , më 1978-1979.
Ukshin Hoti është profesor i Universitetit të Prishtinës dhe publicist e politikolog i shquar shqiptar. Ai është autor i veprave "Lufta e ftohtë dhe detanti" ,1975 dhe "Filozofia politike e çështjes shqiptare", 1995.
Ukshin Hoti është veprimtar politik dhe kryetar i partisë UNIKOMB-i të Kosovës.
Profesor Ukshin Hoti sot është ndër intelektualët më të guximshëm, më të vendosur dhe më parimorë shqiptarë.
Ai është ndër intelektualët më të përndjekur shqiptarë nga regjimi serb. Më 1981 është burgosur, ndërsa më 1982 është dënuar me 9 vjet burg ( ka vuajtur 3,5 vjet), për shkak se ka përkrahur publikisht kërkesat studentore për Republikën e Kosovës. Në muajt mars e prill 1993 ka vuajtur burgim, për shkak të organizimit të homazhit për martirët e rënë. Në maj 1993 është përgjakur publikisht nga policia serbe. Më 15 maj 1994 është arrestuar, ndërsa më 28 shtator 1994 është dënuar me 5 vjet burg, për shkak të mendimit e veprimit të lirë publik.
Intelektualët shqiptarë e kanë vlerësuar lart figurën dhe personalitetin e Ukshin Hotit.
Akademik Rexhep Qosja: "Ukshin Hoti- ky sot është smbol i vetëdijes historike, i ndërgjegjes dhe i qëndresës së pamposhtur shqiptare. Nuk është e çuditshme pse ky është emri më i kuptimshëm, më domethënës, më frymëzues në jetën tonë politike sot. Dhe, kjo tregon se populli ynë e çmon, ashtu siç duhet, njeriun e gatshëm për sakrifica. Dua të besoj se Ukshin Hoti do të dijë ta mbajë si duhet domethënien gjithëkombëtare, që rrezaton sot emri i tij."
Shkrimtari i madh Ismail Kadare: "Kam frikë se pikërisht ky nivel i lartë ka qenë edhe burim i fatkeqësisë, që e ka ndjekur hap pas hapi këtë martir...Është e papranueshme që një personalitet i një populli, pavarësisht se ç'partie i përket, ose nuk i përket, të mbahet në zinxhirë. Është fyerje për krejt atë popull. Më fort se kurrë, kombi shqiptar ka nevojë për njerëz të aftë e me nivel të lartë. Njerëzit e zotë janë princat e vërtetë të një kombi. Për fat të keq, princat goditen shpesh në mënyrë të vdekshme."
Fati i Ukshin Hotit sot është një çështje morale e njerëzimit.
Organizatat ndërkombëtare duhet ta kërkojnë profesor Ukshin Hotin te Serbia, sepse në momentin e fundit ai ishte në duar të saj. Të kërkojnë përgjigje nga ajo, sepse ai ishte i burgosur politik.
Që, më në fund, të tregojë: është gjallë apo i vrarë?!
Nëse mbahet peng i Kosovës-të tregojë. Nëse e ka vrarë- sërish të tregojë ku janë eshtrat e tij!
Ka shumë konventa ndërkombëtare që obligojnë për këtë.

----------


## dodoni

Kam nje ide qe te organizojme dhe te nenshkruajme nje peticon te gjithe ketu dhe tua dergojme organizatave te ndryshme ne bote, nga ato humanitare e deri ne UNMIK, Kombe te Bashkuara, Kongres Amerikan, Shtepi te Bardhe, BE etj. 
Pershendetje 
Rrofte Shqiperia e Bashkuar

----------


## dodoni

Per Zotin Ukshin Hoti e kisha fjalen.

----------


## StterollA

Mendim i mire, po se si te organizohet 1 peticjon virtual s'kam ndonje ide une personalisht. Edhe pse jane oragnizuar shume peticjone, demostrata edhe greva per te pakten 1 infromim mbi Ukshin Hotin a eshte gjalle a vdekur deri me sot s'kam dhene asnje sqarim.
 T'ju le radhen ketyre qe do shkruajn pas meje mos kan ndonje zgjedhje.

----------


## dodoni

Une di, qe per zotin Albin Kurti u pat bere nje, ne nje faqe shqiptare diku gjate kohes qe ai ishte ne burgjet serbe dhe keshtu do te kisha propozuar te behet nje edhe per zotin Ukshin Hoti, te kerkohet se pari te dihet se a eshte gjalle apo jo, dhe nese eshte pastaj te kerkohet lirimi i tij. Une per veten time pak shpresoj te jete gjalle sepse ne kohen kur ishte gjalle, ai shkruante edhe nga burgu, mirepo shpresa vdes e fundit dhe urojme te jete gjalle. 
Pershendetje 
Rrofte Shqiperia e Bashkuar

----------


## Agim Doçi

SterollA!!!!!!!!
More, shumë më ke hutuar! Kam humbur rugën në oborr! Kush asht ky Murgjo Dejmullahu?????
Kush asht ai që na paska udhëtuar për herë të fundit me 3 janar 2003 prej Zurichut në Rinas???????
Më shkruej të lutem!
Agim Doçi

----------


## Hyllien

Nje nga figurat me te medha per ceshtjen e Shqiptareve te Kosoves. Politika e Rugoves me shoke e shpartalloi dhe kete patriot te madh. Kam kohe qe po kerkoj per librat e tij por spo i gjej dot, pasi nuk jam as ne Shqiperi. Pres te me vij nje liber i Kadarese rreth Ukshin Hotit, me kismet te sjell dhe pjes ketu. 

Me sa kam degjuar une thuhet se ketij i kane bere torturat me cnjerezore, dhe se ka vdekur i percudnuar diku, rrezik e kan zhdukur fare. Un uroj me gjith shpirt te jete gjalle, pasi njerez te tille i duhen jo vetem Shqiptareve te Kosoves, por te gjith Shqiperise se Madhe. Fatkeqsisht kur i kemi ja fusim vete. 

Do jem shume mirenjohes nese dikush me udhezon ku te gjej libra te tij, poezi qe ka shkruajtur, teza mbi politiken etj etj. 

Falimnderit

Cdo te mire

--- Kjo eshte fotografia e fundit qe kemi prej tij me sa di un. Duhet te jete rreth 63-64 vjec nese eshte gjalle akoma.

----------


## StterollA

Ate liber mund t'a blesh online, ketu, ndersa artikuj mbi z. Ukshin Hoti mund te lexosh ketu

----------


## Hyllien

Rrofsh Stterolla,
po liber tjeter di gje per kete ku mund ta gjej ?
Pres te me vi dikush se shpejti kete muaj dhe do ti marr qysh andeja, por nuk di ka botime te tjera rreth Ukshin Hotit apo jo.

Cdo te mire

----------


## Hendrix

Ishte vera 1987 një i afërmi im,njëkohsisht edhe kusherriri  dhe miku i ngusht(i vetmi në atë kohë) i Ukës,dhe unë pritnim që terri ta kaplon fshatin e të kapërcejm murrin e shtëpisë së b.Ukë.! Kjo në ato kohe te veshtira ishte e detyrueshme për shkak të siguris së Ukës dhe tonin.Spiunët ishin në katër anë dhe përcillnin se a mos e viziton ndonjëri.Familja e b.Ukë në atë kohë ishte e izoluar totalisht,bile as vllëzërit e tij nuk mund të dilnin as deri në fushë(ara)të Krushës,përveq babait të tij dhe nënës.
Sapo hymë në oborrin e tij dhe u përshëndetëm,na kshillojë që mos të mbesim gjatë për shkak... 
Atë natë kam parë, atë që kurr më parë nuk kam parë.Këmbët e tij ende rrjedhnin kelb,por kjo nuk ishte ajo që mua mund të më habiste.Ajo që më cuditi pa masë ishin dy vrimat,në dy këmbët e tij mbi themra,mu te ashti i këmbës mbi themrën në anë të mbrapme,siq mësova më vonë vrrimat ishin qelur nga të varrurit prej këmbës!!! në burrgun Qendror të Beogradit...

Jo, nuk mund të shkrruaj më teper,nuk ndihem mirë.

Mbetshi ne paqe

----------


## Llapi

NË BURG ME UKSHIN HOTIN 



Shkruan : Bajrush Xhemaili 



Intelektual me njohuri e thellësi të rallë gjykimi 

Kisha dëgjuar e lexuar aq shumë për profesorin e nderuar Ukshin Hoti, por që asnjëherë nuk më kishte rënë ta takoja. Për herë të parë e takova në burgun "Dubrava" të Burimit (Istogut). Fillimisht shiheshim prej së largu nga shetitoret e pavijoneve. Unë isha në Pavionin C1 e ai në pavionin pranues. Edhe prej kësaj distance nuk e kishim vështirë (në që ishim këtej), ta dallonim:shtatëlartë, shpatullgjerë, pak i kërrusur dhe pothuajse gjithëherë me një mjegull tymi përreth, nga të pirët e shumtë të duhanit. Fati deshi që kur e sollën në pavionin tonë të gjendemi në një dhomë, derisa të lirohej ndonjë krevat në dhomat e mbushura përplot. Ky intelektual me diapazon të gjerë njohurishë për fusha të ndryshe e me thellësi të rallë gjykimi, në të parë, e linte përshtypjen e një njeriu të ngrysur e të tërhequr në vete dhe jokomunikues. Por, në vërtetë, në diskutimet e polemikat e gjata që i bënim në burg, ishte fort aktiv, i rreptë dhe i pakompromis. Karakteristikë tjetër që dallosej lehtë ishte se e brente shumë gjendja familjare e ngarkuar me probleme të shumta, në veçanti dëshpërohej për pësimin e tre fëmijëve, për shkak të ndarjes me dy gratë që i kishte pasur. Përmasat e kësaj dhembjeje zmadhoheshin edhe më shumë me rastin e vizitës që i bënte djali i tij Andini. Kur kthehej në pavion, pas çdo vizite, e komentonte gjendjen shpirtërore dhe fizike të Andinit. I dukej i padisponuar, se ngadalë po rritej dhe se çdo ditë e më shumë po bëhej më i hajthëm. Merakosej jashtëzakonisht shumë për të. Por mbi të gjitha të tërhiqte vëmendjen shpirti i tij kryengritës. Karakteri i tij nuk lejonte një soditje indiferente të të gjitha atyre padrejtësive që u bëhshin të burgosurve politikë, ashtu edhe atyre ordinerë, madje ai nuk të hezitojë që të bëjë edhe grevë urie për ta. Puna erdhi deri aty sa eprorët e burgut nuk mund ta duronin më këtë kryengritës të papërmirësueshëm. Prandaj edhe do ta transferojnë në burgun e Nishtit. Atje, pastaj, do të vazhdojë përsëri të mbajë burgun në mënyrën e tij, që sishte e rëndomtë shikuar nga këndi i atyre që bëjnë plane djallëzore. Letrat e shkruara nga ai, dërguar motrës së tij Myrvetes (tanimë të botuara dhe të njohura për publikun e gjerë), dhe qëndrimi i tij dinjitoz para tyre, i trazoi shpirtërat e eprorëve të burgut. Dhe, padyshim, edhe përgjegjësit e burgjeve në nivelet më të larta të shtetit serb. Për këtë arsye edhe do ta transferojnë në burgun e Mitrovicës së Sremit. 



50 ditë nën tortura e vetmi 


Në burgun e Mitrovicës së Sremit, e priste një ndër drejtorët më mizorë që hasen nëpër burgje, kudo qofshin ato. Për torturat që u kishte bërë të burgosurve politikë kroatë, thuhej se akuzohej edhe nga Gjyqi Ndërkombëtar i Hagës. Të njëjtat tortura shtazarake organizote edhe për ne shqiptarët të cilëve na patën transferuar qysh më 30 prill të vitit 1998 dhe atyre që patën ardhur më vonë. Sidomos grupin në krye me Nait Hasanin, e ka torturave do tiu nënshtrohet edhe profesor Ukshini për rreth pesëdhjetë ditë me radhë, sa edhe do ta mbajnë në vetmi. Ai më vonë, kur do takohemi në një dhomë të përbashkët, do të na rrëfejë për mizorinë që është bërë mbi të: "Nga të rënat e fuqishme e pa kontroll, fillimisht mu duk se më shkoi njëri krah, pastaj krahu tjetër, më vonë shpina, këmbët... Thjesht kisha ndjenjën, dhe isha bindur, se e kishin vendosur të më mbysnin duke më troturuar". Dhe pas gjithë kësaj, atë nuk do ta sjellin më në dhomë të përbashkët me ne të burgosurit politikë shqiptarë, por do ta vendosin në një vend me të burgosur të tjerë për vepra të ndryshme ordinere me përkatësi të ndryshme kombëtare. Në të vërtetë, edhe pse ne ishim në një izolim të plotë, ai do ta kishte më lehtë në shoqëri me ne se sa me ata të burgosur ku dominonin kriminelët serbë, por që kishin një tretman ku ishin më të lirë. 



Lajmin mbi sulmet e NATO-s, na e dha profesor Ukshini 


Ne ishim se bashku (gjithsej 44 të burgosur politikë shqiptarë) edhe dy ditë pas fillimit të bombardimeve të paktit NATO mbi caqet serbe, kur e sollën edhe profesor Ukshin në dhomën tonë, me çrast na e dha lajmin e gëzuar të atij sulmi aq të pritur nga shqiptarët. Aty do të na mbajnë deri më 26 prill 1999, kur na transferojnë për në burgun e Nishit, po aq famëkeq sa edhe i Mitrovicës së Sremit. Në Nish do të na presë "shpaliri" i përbërë pothuajse nga i gjithë potenciali i gardianëve të atij burgu. "Shpaliri" është ajo metodë torturimi ku gardianët janë të radhitur në dy radhë dhe i burgosuri duhet të kalojë përmes këtyre dy radhëve. Policët qëllojnë ku, si dhe sa të duan, derisa të ngopen. Ishte një rrahje tamam shtazarake ku, përpos shqelmave dhe shufrave të gomës që janë të rëndomta gjatë të rrahurit, u përdorën edhe drunj të thjeshtë, shkopa bejsbolli dhe shufra hekuri. Rrodhi shumë gjak e u thyen eshtra. Mjer ai që rrëzohej! Duhej që ndonjë i burgosur të rrezikojë veten edhe më shumë për ta nxjerrë nga situata e tillë ngaqë të rënat nuk pushonin. Shumë të burgosurve u binte të fikët. Radha i erdhi edhe profesor Ukshinit. Në atë rrëmujë, fillimisht nuk e vërejtën ata të cilët sillnin sa mundnin. Por kur njëri e dalloi se ishte profesori, i gëzuar bërtiti: "Shiko, shiko! Qenka kthyer profesori!". Dhe yrysh në të edhe më me forcë se gjer atëherë. Profesori kur dëgjoi atë të thënë ironike, ahstu siç ishte i kërrusur në një pozicion mbrjtës, u drejtua dhe krenar e stoik eci përpara, duke i përballuar të gjithë ato të rëna! Atë natë do të na rrahin edhe disa herë me radhë dhe do të na ndajnë në dy dhoma të mëdha. Profesorin e vendosën në dhomën tjetër. Pastaj do të na torturojnë edhe nga disa herë përgjatë dy ditëve e dy netëve të tjera, deri në mëngjesin e 29 prillit, kur edhe do të na urdhërojnë të bëheshim gati për transfer të ri. I burgosuri kurrë nuk e di se kur e ku do të transferohet. Vazhdimisht e bren kurreshtja që shoqërohet me frikë se do ta ketë më keq se deri atëherë. Kjo enigmë, se çdo të bëhet me ne në ato rrethana tejet dramatike, kur Serbia po bënte përpëlitjet e fundit kishte një peshë tepër të madhe në kokat tona. Aq më tepër na brente fakti se nuk kishte më shumë se tri netë që na kishin sjellur në Nish. Për ku, vallë, na çojnë?! Ashtu si në Mitrovicë të Sremit, edhe këtu, na lidhën me duar prapa secilin veç e veç dhe pastaj të gjithëve na lidhën me një zingjir të gjatë të cilin njëherit e përforconin për karriga të autobusit. Transferimin nuk e bënë vetëm për ne që patëm ardhur nga Mitrovica e Sremit, por për të gjithë ata të burgosur politikë të cilët kishin qenë në burgun famëkeq të Nishit. U mbushën tre autobusë me të burgosur. Profesor Ukshini ishte një karrigë para meje, por nuk arrijtëm ta ndërrojmë qoftë edhe një fjalë gjatë rrugës, ngase jo vetëm që slejohej të flisnim, por duhej që edhe kokën ta mbanim aq ulur sa të mos mund të shihnim asgjë, përndryshe do të pasonin rrahjet mizore. Pas dite u zgjodh enigma: arritëm në burgun "Dubrava", tamam jë ditë pa u mbushur një vit që kur na kishin hequr nga ky burg. 



E dinim të gjithë: aty na kishin sjellur për të keqen tonë 


Kthimi në Dubravë të gjithëve na befasoi. Të gjithë jipnim ndonjë version të mundshëm se përse na kishin khyer aty. Një e dinim të gjithë: aty na kishin sjellur për të keqen tonë. Para një viti, prej këtu na kishin shpërndarë në burgje të ndryshme nëpër Serbi, me arsyetim se në Dubravë nuk kishte siguri për ne, e tani na kthyen e na grumbulluan aty, në pasigurinë më të madhe të mundshme, në kohën kur UÇK-ja ishte shumë më e fortë se një vit më parë, NATO-ja sulmonte pandërprerë nga ajri dhe mu atëherë kur ushtria serbe po bënte krimet më të mëdha në popullsinë shqiptare. Në fakt ne e dnim se pas transferimit tonë nga Dubrava, në vend të të burgosurve i patën sjellur paramilitarët serbë dhe konkretisht "Tigrat" e Arkanit. Ndërsa, para se të ktheheshim në, ata i kishin hequr. Dhe, në këtë drejtim gjakatarët serbë llogaritë i kishin bërë me përpikmëri. Duke parë se edhe bazës ushtarake serbe, më të fortës në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit me qendër në drejtorinë e burgut të Dubravës, i kishte ardhur koha të bombardohej, na kishin sjellur neve që, në rast të bombardimit, të mos e pësonin paramilitäret, por të burgosurit. Këtë rrezik e ndjenim ne, por skishim se çtë bënim, përpos të prisnim se çdo të ngjajë me ne. Në këto rrethana, padyshim që ishim të tensionuar edhe pse gjendeshim në Kosovë. Profesor Ukshini kishte edhe një arsye më shumë të ndjehej keq shpirtërisht, sepse kishte një enigmë më shumë: si të arrinte që pas lirimit të kthehej te familja, apo në një vend të sigurt, pse thjesht ku do të mund të vazhdonte jetën pas burgut? Ai, si edhe ne të tjerët, nuk kishte mundësi të dinte asgjë për familjen dhe të afërmit e tij. Edhe nga ato pak informata që arrija ti merrja nga një i burgosur ordiner i cili punonte në kuzhinë nuk arrinim të fomonim ndonjë pasqyrë sado sipërfaqësore për gjendjen e krijuar. Nga ato letra të vogla, ma aq rrezik qarkullimi deri tek unë, mund të kuptonim se bëhej një luftë e rreptë, nga ajri e nga toka dhe se shumë shqiptarë ishin shpërngulur e shumë ishin të vrarë e masakruar. I tregoja profesorit dhe atyre që u besoja, po mu këto lajme e shqetësonin dhe e bënin edhe më nervoz profesorin. "Kam vendosur definitivisht për një punë: do të shkoj drejt e në Krushën time, dhe pikë! Nga dita që u kthyem, i kishin mbetur vetëm edhe 18 ditë për tu liruar dhe çdo ditë që afrohej ishte më i shqetësuar. Si, dhe ku të shokonte?! Më në fund na tha: "Kam vendosur definitivisht për një punë: do të shkoj drejt e në Krushën time, dhe pikë!". 

Momenti i daljes i erdhi papritmas. Ora e saktë nuk dihet në burg, ngaqë orë nuk lejohet të mbahet, por gjithsesi duhet të këtë qenë ndërmjet orën 10 dhe 11 në paraditën e ditës së dielë (!!!), të datës së 16 majit 1999, do të thotë një ditë para afatit. Fakti se lirohej ditën e dielë ishte për tu habitur. Me asnjë normë nuk lejohet dhe as që ka ndodhur ndnjëherë që të lirohet ndokush të dielave. Nëse dikujt i bie data e lirimit ditën e dielë, atëherë ai i burgosur lirohet një ditë më parë. Një gjë e tillë më ka ndodhur edhe mua kur jam liruar herën e parë nga burgu i Pozharavcit, ku në vend se të lirohem të dielën më 14 tetor 1990, jam liruar të shtunden, më 13 tetor. Dikush hyri në dhomën tonë dhe lajmëroi se baca Ukë po shkon në shtëpi dhe për ta nxjerrur nga burgu paska ardhur mbikëqyrësi ("nadzorniku") i pavionit tonë, Branku, me mbikëqyrësin e Pavionit C1. Kjo do të thoshte një përcjellje e një niveli të lartë dhe jo e zakonshme. Në të vërtetë, gjykuar sipas fjalëve të një gardiani, i cili pothuajse i vetmi ende sillej korrekt me disa që ksihim ndejtur me vite në Dubravë, në lidhje me datën e mënyrën e lirimit të profesorit është mbajtur mbledhje e veçantë dhe është debatuar gjatë se çtë bëhet me të. Ndryshe nuk ka se si të shpjegohet e thëna e tij, kur 3-4 ditë para se ti vie dita e daljes nga burgu thotë: "E, profesor, e kemi vendosur të të lirojmë, le të dalë ku të dalë". 



"Dua tju përshëndes vetëm me një: Mirupafshim!" 


Sapo mora lajmin se po e lironin nga burgu, me të shpejtë vendosa të shkoj për tu përshendetur me të, ngaqë kur arrijnë gardianët për ta marrë të burgosurin nuk lejojnë që me të të përshëndetesh ashtu siç ta do zemra. E dija edhe atë se gjatë të përshëndeturit do të bëhet kallaballëk. Dhomat i kishim një mur ndërmjet. E ftova edhe Nait Hasanin dhe hymë në dhomën e tij. Kishte qenë në dhomë duke ecur dhe duke i dëgjuar komentimet e "cimerave" të tij. Edhe unë, sapo hyra në dhomë, më shumë për ti dhënë kurajo, në dhomë, më shumë për ti thashë se si duket është shenjë e mirë që kanë ardhur të dielën të ju lirojnë, pasi ky duhet të jetë insistim i Kryqit të Kuq Ndërkombëtar dhe me ta, me siguri, ka ardhur edhe motra juaj Myrvetja. Në të vërtetë unë i thashë diçka çka kishim dëshirë të bëhej e që edhe më parë e kishim thënë. Sido që të ishte, kjo ndikoi pozitivisht në disponimin e tij në ato momente ankthi, për të gjithë ne. Dhe, menjëherë u përshëndetëm. Sapo deshi edhe dikush te përshëndetet me të tha: "Jo, nuk dua të përshëndetem më me askend, sepse nuk dua këtë ta marrë si ndarje, nga që së shpejti do të vini edhe të gjithë ju, prandaj dua tju përshëndes vetëm me një mirupafshim". Këtë e kuptua si përpjekje të tij për të na dhënë kurajo. Ne, pastaj, dolëm nga dhoma dhe deri në nisje ishte vetëm me "cimerat" e dhomës së tij. Pas pak minutash, profesori i respektuar Ukshin Hoti, i përcjellur nga dy mbikëqyrës, do të niset drejt dyerve të daljes së burgut. Dhe ne nuk e kemi parë më. Në të vërtetë të burgosurit ordinerë që punonin jashtë do të na tregojnë edhe se profesorin e kanë parë edhe kur ka kaluar jashtë mureve të brendshme të burgut. Asgjë më shumë. Pas pak ditësh u përhap fjala se gjoja Kryqi i Kuq Ndërkombëtar e paska përcjellur gjer në Itali dhe të gjithë u gëzuam pa masë se më në fund paska shpëtuar nga kthetrrat e regjimit kriminal, njeriu që aq shumë i nevoitet Kosovës. Madje aq shumë e besuam këtë të pavërtetë sa që kur më 19 maj NATO bombardoi burgun, çudtieshim si si profesori nuk paska arritur ti infomojë qarqet e caktuara ndërkombëtare se në burg tani jemi ne të burgosurit shqiptarë, e jo paramilitarët serbë. Ne nuk mund ta dinim se me të kaluar muret e burgut profesorit do ti humbë çdo gjurmë dhe nuk do të dijë kush ndonjë gjë për të, aq sa të kuptohet se është gjallë. 



Dhe, vërtet, ku mund të jetë Ukshin Hoti? 


Kur na transferuan në burgun e Lipjanit (pas masakrës në Dubravë), një i burgosur ordiner shqiptar, i cili pastronte korridorin dhe WC-të e pavionit tonë, një ditë, diku kah 5 qershori 1999 vjen dhe më thotë në fshehtësi prej të tjerëve: "Kam dëgjuar dy gardianë duke i thënë njëri-tjetrit: Ou, atë e ka vrarë ushtria, sapo ka dalur 300 metra larg burgut." Pastaj, ai shton se gardianët nuk e kanë vërejtur ku ky i ka pëgjuar. Andaj nuk mund të merret si provokim ndaj tij. 



Videokaseta - përgjasimet dhe hamendjet 


Pikërisht rreth 300 metra larg burgut, aty kah muaji shtator 1999 është gjetur një kufomë. Kjo edhe mund të jetë koincidencë. Por, vëllai dhe dhëndrri i Ukshinit, këtë kufomë e kishin incizuar (filmuar) me kamerë. Ata erdhën te unë, në shtëpinë time, që gjatë shikimit të videokasetës, tiu thoja diçka se mos mbaja mend ndonjë robë që ka pasur të veshur profesori. Dhe, për çudi, shumëçka përputhej me atë veshmbathje që kishte Ukshin Hoti në burg. Përsëri mund të jetë koincidencë, por këpucët që kam parë në videokasetë ishin të ngjashme, për të mos thënë të njëjta, me të Ukshin Hotit. Gjithashtu farmerkat kanë mundur të jenë të njëjtat. Ato më kujtonin rastin, që e dija fare mirë, kur një i burgosur ia pat dhuruar profesorit një palë, pak ditë para se të dilte nga burgu. Kufoma që e shihja në videokasetë e kishte një xhemper karakteristik, ashtu siç e kishte dhe siç e mbante veshur edhe profesori. E vetmja rrobë e cila nuk më kujtohet se u ngjante rrobave të tij ishte një sako e lëkurës. Edhe gjatësia e kufomës ishte e përafërt në mos edhe e njëjtë me të profesorit. I vëllai i Ukshin Hotit, Afrimi, më tha se e ka shqetësuar edhe një çështje në lidhje me kufomën: kufoma e të vëllait tjetër Ragipit që tashmë e kishin gjetur më parë, e kishte kokën e masakruar. Kjo koincidencë e kufomës poashtu pa kokë të gjetur e të filmuar 300 metra larg burgut, e shqetësonte pa masë. Vallë mos ishte ky një sinjal e veçantë!!! Megjithkëto supozime, hamendje e koincidenca, që mbyllin shtigjet për të shpresuar, ka edhe zëra në mediumet tona informative që na japin zemër se një ditë profesori do të kthehet në Kosovën që aq shumë e deshi dhe aq shumë bëri për të. Uroj që këto, të cilat thuhen e shkruhen nëpër mediume të ndryshme infomative në favor të kthimit të tij, të bëhen realitet sa më shpejt. Kosovës i duhet Ukshin Hoti. Padyshim, i duhet shumë.

----------


## Nertili

Te nderuar anetare te keij forumi, 

Po e hap kete teme, ne perkujtim te Mr.Ukshin Hotit , kesaj figure emblematike te kombit tone. Dhe per kete teme zgjodha pikerisht shkrimin tim"PËR UKSHIN HOTIN HESHTËN TË GJITHË !". 
Ky eshte nje reagim imi ,pas heshtjes totale te institucioneve te UNMIK-ut dhe atyre te Kosoves, te cilat heshten edhe kete vit, nuk e thane as edhe nje fjale, per fatin e te madhit Ukshin Hoti. 
Kjo eshte e tmerrshme ,vertet e tmershme!!! 

----- 

PËR UKSHIN HOTIN HESHTËN TË GJITHË ! 

Sheradin Berisha 
sheradini63@hotmail.com 

-„A është gjallë apo i vrarë Ukshin Hoti?“ Kjo është pyetja, që më së shumti është shtruar, në këto shtatë vitet e pas luftës në Kosovë. 
-“Kërkojmë lirimin e Ukshin Hotit!“ - është thirrur qindra herë, nëpër protesta të organizuara nga shoqatat e dalura nga lufta... 

*** 
Më 16 maj 2006 u bënë plotë shtatë vjet, që kur nuk dihet fare për fatin e Mr.Ukshin Hotit,këtij njeriu të madh të dijes politike shqiptare. Atë ditë maji 1999, atij i kishte mbaruar afati i vuajtjes së dënimit prej 5 vjetësh, që ia kishte shqiptuar gjykata serbe në Prizren. Dhe bashkëvuajtësit e tij thonë, se ishte ditë e diele (një ditë e pazakonshme për lirim nga burgu), kur Baca Ukë (kështu e thirrnin ata) në përcjellje të tre punëtorëve të sigurimit serb është nxjerrë nga ambientet e burgut të Dubravës. 
Dhe, sot e atë ditë, nuk dihet asgjë..., për fatin e këtij atdhetari të shquar! 

*** 
Për shtatë vjet rresht, mijëra familje shqiptare kanë pritur në ankth një lajm të mirë, për bijtë e tyre të zhdukur, a të marrë peng, nga forcat militare e paramilitare serbe. Dhe për fat të keq, sot dihet se shumica e të zhdukurve gjatë luftës, janë gjetur nëpër varrezat masive në Serbi, ndërsa për qindra të tjerë, që mbaheshin peng nëpër burgjet serbe, tashmë janë liruar. 
Dhe, edhe pas kësaj gjëme të rëndë kombëtare, akoma nuk dihet se ku është Ukshin Hoti. 

*** 
Familja e profesor Ukshinit,(motra Myrvetja dhe vëllai i tij Afrimi), për të mësuar të vërtetën rreth fatit të Ukshinit, kanë trokitur në shumë dyer të institucioneve, të UNMIK-ut dhe ato të Kosovës, mirëpo përveç fjalëve të ëmbla e premtimeve të dhëna, duket se nuk kanë bërë asgjë në këtë drejtim. 
Për prof. Ukshin Hotin akoma asnjë gjurmë, ndonëse ka shumë spekulime për fatin e tij ! 

*** 
Në këtë përvjetor asnjë tubim përkujtimor s´u mbajtë për këtë simbol të sakrificës shqiptare! Në këtë përvjetor asnjë fjalë s´u tha për vendndodhjen e tij! 
Në këtë përvjetor, mbretëroj heshtja! 

Heshti UNMIK-u ! Heshti KFOR-i ! Heshti policia ! Heshti gjyqësia ! Heshtën institucionet e Kosovës ! Heshti persidenca,qeveria,kuvendi i Kosovës,...por heshti edhe opozita ! 

Pra, për Ukshin Hotin e madh, heshtën të gjithë! Kjo është e çuditshme, shumë e çuditshme !!! 

Më 25.05.2006 

Botuar ne te perditshmen"Epoka e re" me 26.05.2006 

----

----------


## Nertili

Te nderuar lexues , 
ne vijim ju sjell nje shkrim mjafte permbajtesor dhe njekohesisht renqethes, per trurin e dijes politike e kombetare Mr.Ukshin Hoti. 

---- 

HARRESA PËR NJERIUN E MADH 

Besnik Kryeziu 
Kaq vite nga përfundimi i luftës në Kosovë, dhe ende nuk dihet për fatin e Ukshin Hotit. Këto ditë e lexova librin ,,IDHULLI I MALLKUR" të autorit Sefer Pasha, libër që bënë fjalë për jetën e Ukshin Hotit. Ende nuk më ka ndodhur që një libër të më bëjë të mendoj aq shume si ky i Sefer Pashës. Ende nuk e kam ndjerë veten më keq se sa duke e lexuar këtë libër. Autori Pasha përmes këtij libri shpalos me mjeshtri të rrallë tragjedinë kosovare nëpërmes kryepersonazhit te saj Ukshin Hoti. 

Më ka bërë të mendoj se ku ndodhet në të vërtetë Ukshin Hoti. është i gjallë apo i vdekur. Më ka bërë të mendoj se, pse shteti serb po vazhdon ta mbajë peng Ukshin Hotin. Që nga koha kur shteti serb e zhduki Ukshin Hotin kanë qarkulluar variante të ndryshme. Ka nga ata që thonë se, ditën kur është liruar është marrë nga ushtarakë serbë ,dhe me të dalë nga burgu është ekzekutuar. Dikush tjetër thotë se Ukshin Hoti është gjallë, dhe se shteti serbë po e mbanë diku në Serbi. Si do që të jetë i gjallë apo i vdekur, Ukshin Hotin shteti serbë po e mban peng, duke mos e thënë të vërtetën për fatin e tij. 

Zhdukja e Ukshin Hotit është disi më specifike se zhdukjet tjera gjatë luftës në Kosovë, sepse Ukshin Hoti ishte arrestuar nga forcat policore serbe të Milloshoviqit para luftës, dhe se në Prizren një gjykatë e instaluar serbe e kishte dënuar me pesë vjet burgim, burg të cilin edhe e mbajti deri në fund Ukshin Hoti. Pra me këtë dua të them se shteti serbë nuk mund t'i ik në asnjëmenyrë përgjegjësisë për fatin e Ukshin Hotit se gjoja ai është liruar nga burgu, por është zhdukur në rrethana lufte. Zhdukjen e ka bërë një shtet me hierarki të qartë shtetërore, dhe ky shtet që sot po mundohet të paraqitet demokratik, dhe po synon integrimin në familjen Evropiane duhet ta zbardh enigmën për fatin e Ukshin Hotit. 

Zbardhja e enigmës mbi fatin e Ukshin Hotit nuk është vetëm një zbardhje për një qytetar të Kosovës, të cilin e ka zhdukur shteti serb, por parasegjithash është zbardhja e historisë më të re të Kosovës sepse Ukshin Hoti tani më është bërë histori. E kam ndjerë veten keq për atë që ne si shoqëri dhe si komb nuk bëmë aq sa Ukshin Hoti bëri për ne. Deri sa heshtja e shtetit serb është e kuptueshme, si të kuptohet heshtja jonë ndaj Ukshin Hotit. Institucionent e Kosovës nuk gjetën kurr kohë për të bërë diqka për Ukshin Hotin. Në muajt e fundit në Kosovë u përkujtuan ngjarjet e pranverës se 81-shës, bile u bë edhe një dokumentar për këto ngjarje. 

Folën të gjithë, bile edhe ata që në atë kohë ishin udhëheqës të lartë komunistë si: Vllasi dhe Bakalli, por as edhe një fjalë për Ukshin Hotin kur dihet roli i tij në përkrahje të studentëve. Pse vallë sillemi kështu me njeriun që, për mendimin tim është më meritori për shtetin e Kosovës, sepse u bë kurban në themelet e ketij shteti, duke mos u përkulur për asnjë çast. Ku është elita jonë intelektuale? Ku është Akademia jonë që as edhe një fjalë nuk e tha për Ukshin Hotin. A jemi ne populli që nuk e kemi merituar Ukshin Hotin siq do të thoshte një folëse në një tribun për Ukshin Hotin, se për ndryshe do ta kishim në mesin tonë. Nuk e di, por deri sa po i shkruaj këta rreshta se q´mu kujtua një letër të cilën Ukshin Hoti ia kishte dërguar gruas së tij në vitin 1984 nga burgu ku shkruante: 

,,UNE JAM PENG POLITIK KETU, DHE E NDIEJ GJER NE ASHT SE QFARË DO Të THOTë Të JESH I TILLE". 

Pra, kjo na jep të kuptojmë se, Ukshin Hoti që në momentin kur u vu në mbrojtje të kërkesës së studentëve për shtetin e Kosovës ishte peng politik. Harresa jonë për Ukshin Hotin është e pajustifikueshme. Ka patur plotësisht të drejtë Kadare, kur e ka thënë atë thënjen kineze ,,se kur mungon tigri majmuni bëhet mbret", dhe fatkeqësisht Kosova ka shumë majmunë në skenën e saj politike. Këtë shkrim po e përfundoj me një thënje të Ukshin Hotit : 

,,EDHE, NESE KY QE FATI IM, UNë DO Të PAJTOHEM ME Të, PAVARëSISHT NGA QMIMI Që MUND TA PAGUAJ, SEPSE FËMIJËT E MI DHE JO UNë VETë, JANë KUPTIMI I JETëS SIME. ATDHEU E FITON KUPTIMIN ME TA DHE JO PA TA, PASIQë PëR ATDHEUN MUND Të LUFTOHET VETëM N´EMëR Të NJERëZORES DHE KURRSESI NDRYSHE".

----------


## Nertili

DOSJA HOTI 

Përveç matrapazëve të shumtë, të cilët kaë përfituar nga familjarët e persobnave të zhdukur, pavarësisht sugjerimeve të qarqeve zyrtare për përkujdes të të zhdukurve, të mos japin para, për rastin e profesorit universitar Mr. Ukshin Hotit kanë lëvizur vendit edhe avokatë të njohur, individë të qarqeve të caktuara të UDB-ës ushtarake të jugosllavisë, " KOS-it" dhe njerëz të tjerë. Por për dallim nga matrapaët anonimë, këta të fundit, të githë i janë paraqitur me iniciativa të veta motrës së Ukshinit Myrvetes, e cila ishte e autorizuara e vëllait ( fat i njejtë me atë të Demaçit)për përkujdes ndaj tij, pas daljes nga burgu më 16 maj të vitit 1999, janë bërë me mjeshtëri të reja, qoftë duke imagjinuar rastin e profesorit, qoftë duke e thënë të vërtetën për të, megithëse nuk kaë dëshmuar asnjëherë konkretisht se diçka të saktë kanë sjellë nëdritë si argument nga ajo që i kanë pohuar së motres së Ukshinit. Bindja e Myrvetes se i vëllai i saj, Ukshini ndodhet i gjalë në burgjet sekrete serbe në Serbi, ende është e fortë ( dhe unë tarasi e di se një bidje e tillë nuk është vetëm te ajo por edhe te familjarët e të zhdukurve të tjerë). Ajo mendon se ai mbahet në burgje të Armatës Jugosllave, në të ciën nuk ka qasje asnjë instancë zyrtare e Kryqit të Kuq Ndërkombëtar, meqë ata kanë asistuar vetëm në burgjet civile. Këto bindje ajo i ka sforcuar nga kontaktet me sa e sa zyrtarë konkretë të qarqeve të larta të Serbisë, të cilët i janë ofruar vetë familjes Hoti për informacione...

Kush Premtoi Lirimin e Ukshin Hotit? 

nga Sokol Murturi 

Motra Myrvetja e lodhur dhe e molisur nga lloj-lloj informacionesh, ka vendosur t'i bëjë publike disa nga këto detaje të panjohura për opinionin, të cilat janë sjellë në një epiqende¨r të dyshuar motivesh mes parasë dhe realitetit. Ajo ka spikatur se, megjithaë, në ato lakime, përveç kërkesave për para, ka pasur edhe gjëra objektive, të cilat i kaë pohuar ata rreth Ukshin Hotit. Duke folur për këto të dhëna, ja se çfarë thotë Myrvetja: 
" Për Ukshin Hotin, pas lufte ka pasur premtime të shumta të njerëzve për ta kthyer në shtëpi. Shumë personalitete publike dhe zyrtare janë marrë me këtë problem dhe ndër këto ëshërasti i avokatëve nga Shkupi( emrat të njohura për autorin Sokol Murturin) të cilët kërkuan autorizim nga motra Myrvetja, për të hulumtuar rastin Hoti në burgjet dhe analet e qarqeve të Serbisë, ku ata shpresonin se mund ta gjenin. Dy avokatët nga Shkupi, në emër të shpenzimeve, kërkuan 1000DM gjermane dhe i morën ato para. Pas një javë Ata kërkuan shumën e dytë të parave, të ciën refuzuam t'ua jepnim pa sjellë argumente të reja për të...." thotë Myrvetja.


900 MIJË DM QË TA SILLNIN UKSHIN HOTIN NË SHTËPI 

Rrëfen e motra e Ukshinit Myrvetja: 

" shumën e dytë të parave që kërkuan avokatët nga Shkupi, ishte 900 mijë DM gjermane që ta sillnin atë në shtëpi. Ka qenë muaji maj i vitit 2000, kur ata e dhanë këtë premtim. ne nuk i kishim paratë, por u premtuam se paratë do t'i bënim për ta përmbushur kushtin e tyre që Ukshin Hoti të kthehej në shtëpi. Në këtë mënyrë arritëm marrëveshje që ata të vazhdonin punën e tyre hulumtuese për ta gjetur Ukshinin. Në takimin që u bë në Qendren Tregtare afër " Bit Pazarit", ku ishim të pranishum unë ( myrvetja), bashkëshorti Hakiu dhe, tash i ndjeri, kushëriri Skënder Hoti, avokatët nga Shkupi, sollën informacione të freskëta nga burgu i Nishit, për ne shumë bindëse!"

USH E KISHTE KËRKUAR NË BURGUN E NISHIT UKSHIN HOTIN? 

Në bazë të autorizimit që kishin, avokatët nga Shkupi e kishin kërkuar Ukshin Hotin në burg dhe një zyrtare e burgut të Nishit, nga drejtoria u kishte thënë: " Po e njoh atë profesorin e njohur Ukshin Hotin!" 
Ishte një eklaratë mjaftë bindëse që ishte marr në burgun e Nishit...", thotë Myrvetja. " Pan një kohe të shkurtë dikush tjetër ma tha se ai më nuk ishte në Nish dhe ishte tërhequr prej aty nga nga personeli i burgut. Pas gjithë këtyre informacioneve kryqi i kuq ndërkombëtar(KKN), kishte marrë përgjegjësinë të komunikonte me avokatët nga Shkupi për rastin Hoti, por bashkëpunimi nuk ka dhënë rezulltate. Ky avokat i ka kthyer përgjigje KKN-ëspor ajo përgjigje nuk na është shënë neve familjarëve të Ukshin Hotit", shpalosi rastin më tutje, motra Myrvetja... 

SI U INKORPORUA NË HULUMTIMIN ZYRTARJA E DYTË E KOS-IT SERB NË 
NDRIÇIMIN E FATIT TË UKSHIN HOTIT? 

Në rastin e dytë të ndriçimit të fatit të Ukshin Hotit, motra Myrvetja gjen bashkëpunim me Mira Mitroviqin." Mira, na ka takuar neve me insistimin e saj dhe nuk ka pasur logjikë t'i përgjigjeshim negativisht, meqë unë si motër e çmoja dhe interesohesha për secilin hulumtim që mund të më shpiente drejt informacioneve të reja"! 
shton Myrvetja dhe vazhdon: 
" Jemi takuar shumë herë me të në Brezovicë, han të Elezit, Merdare, Shkup etj. Ajo vinte edhe në Graçanicë dhe Çagllavicë dhe vazhdimisht na thoshte se Ukshini është gjallë. Nuk kishim si të mos i besonim, deri sa ajo u legjitimua me pasaportë leternjoftim dhe dokumente tjera se ishte nga shërbimi sekret i UDB-ës ushtarake të Jugosllavisë. Ajo e kishte njohur edhe para vitit 1981 Ukshin Hotin, deri sa ai ushtronte funksionin e kryetarit të komitetit Krahinor për marëdhenie nderkombëtare në politikë dhe ekonomi dhe kjo ishte afër logjikës.Mira, megjithatë nuk hoqi dorë nga hulumtimi i rastit dhe në ëtë përpjekje takoi edhe policinë e UNMIKU-t, edhe neve familjarëve, por edhe ish- zëdhenësen e UNMIKUT, Suzan Manuel, me të cilën u takuam për bisedime. ;ira kërkoi 15 mijë DM, të cilat i kanë marrë përmes lidhjes së sigurtë, ku edhe e ka deponuar nënshkrimin personal dhe paratë jane dhënë për ta shfrytëzuar mundesinë e vet hulumtuese rreth gjetjes së Ukshin Hotit. Mira, pas një kohe kerkoi 100 mijë DM gjermane! Mbetej të takoheshim në Kumanovë dhe i gjithë procesi i verifikimit të gjerave konkrete rreth Ukshinit do të zhvillohej në kuptimin e mbajtjes peng me deshirë dhe me marrëveshje të të dy personave: Skender Hoti do të shkonte në Serbi për t'u bindur me sytë e vet për Ukshin Hotin, ndersa Mira Mitroviq, do të mbetej peng yni në Kumanovë. Skënderi do të shkonte më parë në Bujanovc, për t'u takuar me njerëz të caktuar, me të cilët do të vazhdonte për në Serbi dhe ne do ta kishum në dispozicion Mirën si kundëshshkëmbim për Sigurinë e Skenderit. Marrëveshja ishte kështu: pas sinjalit që do ta jepte Skënderi, ne do t'i jepnim paratë Mira Mitroviqit. Por, kjo nuk u realizua për arsye të panjohura. Neve nuk na është thënë kurrë arsyeja se përse nuk është zhvilluar procesi i marrëveshjes, për ç'gjë ishim të gatshum ta bënim. 
Në një rast Mira erdhi në stacionin numër të dy të policisë në Prishtinë për të dhënë informcione dhe aty mbeti 5 orë me policinë e hulumtimit të krimeve serioze dhe një burim nga policia shqiptare, që me gjasë, ishte në cilësinë e përkthyesit, tha pastaj që ky rastë kishte sjellë shumë burime informacionesh rreth Ukshin Hotit, që kishin një rëndësi shumë të veçANTË për hulumtimin e mëtejmë. Të gjitha këto informacione, i kam paraqitur edhe në KKN, në zyrën e UNMIKUT për persona të zhdukur dhe Mjekësi ligjore, por përfaqesuesit e këtyre zyrave e morën deklaratën me rezervë, me të cilën ne nuk u pajtuam. Ndër informacionet e shumta të Mirës që na u thanë neve, ishte se Ukshin Hoti kishte përfunduar në duart e bandave serbe, të cilat e mbanin atë për qëllime politike, per përfitime materiale dhe për gjëra të tjera që u shërbenin atyre!", shton Myrvetja. Mira Mitroviq është takuar edhe me ish- zëdhensen e UNMIKUT, Suzan manuelin dhe Myrveten. Mira kishte filluar t'ia rrëfente rastin e Ukshin Hotit Suzan Manuel e cila tregonte indiferenc ndaj informacioneve të saj. Më tej, Myrvetja e sqaron pikën e nxehtë të takimit:" Kur Mira i tha Suzan manuelit a do informacione se ku fshihet Ratko Mlladiq dhe Radovan karagjiq, ajo përnjëherë mori lapsin dhe zuri të shenojë. me gjasë, tek atëherë e kuptoi rendesinë e këtij takimi, por informacionet nuk u thanë, meqë ne flisnim për Ukshin Hotin!".

----------


## ARIANI_TB

*UKSHIN HOTI - NJË EMËR I PËRVEÇËM I LËVIZJES SHQIPTARE* 

Nazif Hoti, i lindur në vitin 1919 në Krushë të Madhe, në vitin 1941, martohet me Fatime Rrustem Danën nga Xërxa. Edhe pse në kushte të vështira ekonomike e varfëri, ishim një çift i lumtur bashkëshortot, rrëfen loke Fatimja, nëna e Ukshin Hotit. Pas dy vjetëve martesë, na lidni djali i parë, Ukshini që ishte një gëzim i madh për ne. Më pas na lindën edhe pesë fëmijë të tjerë: Hidajeti, Ragipi, Myrvetja, Resmija e Afrimi. Pas lindjes së Ukshinit, Nazifi doli partizan, për të luftuar fashizmin e nacizmin gjerman dhe duke besuar se populli i Kosovës do t'i realizojë aspiratat shekullore, për t'u çliruar njëherë e përgjithmonë nga thundra serbe, siç u mor vendim në Konferencën e Bujanit. 

Nazifi një kohë punoi si mësues në Krushë të Madhe. Më pas punoi si depoist. Pasi ishte i pasionuar në leximin e librave e të shtypit periodik e të përditshëm, punoi në Rilindje si shitës i gazetave me një rrogë shumë të vogël. Tash do t'iu flas për djalin e madh Ukshinin. Ukshini, si fëmijë, ishte shumë i zgjuar e inteligjent kur e filloi shkollën në klasën e parë. Ishte nxënësi më i mirë, bile edhe mësuesi habitej me zgjuarsinë e tij. Katër klasa të fillores i kreu këtu, në Krushë të Madhe. Atëbotë në Krushë nuk kishte shkollë të plotë tetëvjeçare, nuk dinim çfarë të bënim, Nazifi e regjistroi në klasë të pestë në fshatin Rugovë të Hasit, ku e krej klasën e tetë me sukses të shkëlqyeshëm. Edhe në Rugovë ishte njëri ndër nxënësit më të mirë si në sjellje edhe në mësim, edhe pse udhëtonte çdo ditë disa kilometra nga Krusha në Rugovë. Derisa Ukshini e kreu klasën e tetë, na lindën fëmijët e tjerë. Kushtet ekonomike në familje i kishim shumë të vështira, nuk kishim krah pune, Nazifi ishte shëndetlig, unë isha shtylla e vetme e familjes. Por punës së përditshme shtëpiake, punoja rregullisht në ara për t'i mbajtur fëmijët. 

Ukshini kishte dëshirë të vazhdonte shkollën e mesme. Dëshirë imja e sidomos e Nazifit ishte që djalin mos ta lëmë pa shkollë. Nazifi më tha: Fatime, Ukën do ta regjistrojmë në Prizren, në shkollën normale, për mësues, se Uka po mëson mirë, shpejt e kryen shkollën e punësohet si mësues në Krushë dhe do ta kemi më lehtë t'i shkollojmë edhe fëmijët tjerë. Uka u regjistrua në shkollën normale ku i kreu tri vitet e para, kurse vitin e katërt dhe të pestë e kreu në Prishtinë, si gjithherë me sukses të shkëlqyeshëm. Derisa ishte në Prishtinë, si nxënës i normales, Ukshini, punonte në Radio Prishtinë si spiker për ta mbajtur veten, që për ne ishet një lehtësim shumë i madh. Kur e kreu Uka normalen disa muaj si mësues në krushë të Madhe, por dëshira e tij ishte të vazhdonte, studimet. 

Pas një viti-vazhdon nënë Fatimja, Ukshini shkoi në Zagreb dhe u regjistrua në fakultet, edhe pse kushtet nuk i kishim, por Ukshini kohë pas kohe punonte në kooperativat studentore, por ato të holla që merrte nuk i mjaftonin, andaj djali i dytë Ragipi shkoi në Zagreb, ku punoi si punëtor fizik për at ndihmuar Ukën dhe familjen në Krushë të Madhe. Edhe fakultetin Uka e kryen në afat dhe me sukses të shkëlqyeshëm. Pas studimeve i vjen thirrja për shërbim ushtarak për Beograd. Në të njëjtën kohë regjistron studimet e shkallës së tretë dhe paralelisht e kryen shërbimin ushtarak dhe shkallën e tretë të studimeve-magjistraturën në lëmin e shkencave politike. Prej fëmijëve Ragipin dhe Hidajetin nuk patëm mundësi t'i shkollonim. Ragipi punonte si punëtor fizik për ta ndihmuar Ukën derisa ishte në studime. Dy vajzat Myrveten, Resmijen dhe djalin Afrimin i dërguam në shkollë. Myrvetja kreu shkollën normale dhe punon si mësuese në Prishtinë, kurse Resmija e kreu edhe fakultetin dhe punon në një shkollë në Gjakovë. Ukshini një kohë punon në Beograd në administratën e lartë shtetërore të ish-Jugosllavisë, kurse më pas kthehet në Prishtinë dhe emërohet sekretar i Sekretariatit Krahinor për marrëdhënie me botën e jashtme. Siç dihet bie në kundërshtim me disa kuadro të larta të atëhershme të Kosovës. Më pas shkon në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës në specializim në drejtimin e marrëdhënieve ndëkombëtare. 

Prej Amerikës kthehet si ligjërues në Fakultetin Juridik dhe në Fakultetin Filozofik, ku ligjëron lëndët Sociologjinë politike dhe marrëdhëniet ndërkombëtare. Si profeso fakulteti, punon deri në vitin 1982 kur burgoset. Ukshini u burgos vetëm pse i mbronte dhe përkrahte hapur demonstratat e studentëve të vitit 1981 dhe të drejtën e Kosovës për të qenë Republikë e barabartë me republikat tjera të ish Jugosllavisë. Shpeshëherë e kam vizituar Ukën në burg. Më shihte se unë mërzitesha shumë dhe ai mërzitej sidomos për ne pleqtë, por më jepte gajret dhe më thoshte "mbahu nënë se do të bëhet mirë". Pas fillimit të bombardimeve të NATO-s, forca të mëdha policore sulmuan popullsinë e pafajshme civile të Krushës së Madhe. Familja e Ukshin Hotit ndahet në dy pjesë, gruaja e Ragipit me vajzën Arlindën e vajzën e motrës dhe një pjesë e banorëve të Krushës mbahen peng pnga policia serbe e më vonë i drejtojnë për në Prizren e Shqipëri. Ragipi, motra Hidajetja dhe Nazifi sterhohen në kodrinën te Vreshtat e Krushës. Ragipi të nesërmen zbret në fshat për të kërkuar gruan dhe vajzat, nuk kthehet më, vritet nga policia serbe. Kufoma e tij gjendet pas 53 ditëve në mes të Krushës e Celinës. 

Në vazhdim të rrëfimit të saj loke Fatimja, kryesisht tregon vuajtjen dhe peripecitë për atë se çka kanë përjetuar prindërit e Ukshinit gjatë fazës së bombardimeve të NATO-s. Kur filluan bombardimet e NATO-s në shtëpi ishim unë, plaku Nazifi, të dytë të sëmurë, Ragipi me shoqen e tij, vazjën Arlindën, vajza e madhe Hidajetja me vajzën e saj. Atë ditë kur na sulmuan më 25 mars 1999 gjithë popullatra fillon të evakuohet nga fshati, në drejtime të ndryshme secili si mundej, familja jonë gjatë largimit nga shtëpia ndahet në dy pjesë, se si, nuk e di as vetë, nuk më kujtohet. Unë, plaku Nazifi, Hidajetja dhe Ragipi tek vreshtat në kodrinat e Krushës. Shoqja e Ragipit me vajzën Arlindën, me vajzen e Hidajetit, shkojnë në drejtim tjetër. Një pjesë të popullatës e Krushës mbahet peng e më vonë i drejtojnë për në prizren dhe dalin në Shqipëri. Të nesërmen Ragipi zbriti nga kodra, në fshat për të gjetur shoqen dhe vajzat, por nuk u kthye më kurrë. Asgjë nuk dinim për të dhe ishim shumë të merakosur. Kisha një parandjenjë se i kishte ndodhur diçka dhe me të vërtetë ashtu doli. Pas luftës pasi u kthyem nga Shqipëria muarëm vesh se Ragipi ishte vrarë dikumes Krushës e Celinës nga paramilitarët serbë. Unë, Nazifi dhe Hidajeti në kodrat e Krushës, qëndruam tri ditë; pas tri ditëve një fshatar i Krushës me traktor na përcolli deri në fshatin nagavc, ku kishte qenë i strehuar një numër shumë i madh i njerëzve. Nagavcin vazhdimisht e granatonin forcat serbe, dhe nga granatimet plaku, Nazifi u plagos në krah. 

Nga plaga e marrë dhe nga sëmundja kronike që vuante shumë gjatë, gjendja shëndetësore ju keqësuar për së tepërmi. Kur u sulmua Nagavci, popullata që ishte aty, u largua. Mbetëm vetëm ne pleqtë. Në bodrumin e shtëpisë së vet, na strehoi njëfarë Haliti, i cile me shoqen e tij kujdesej shumë për ne e posaçërisht për Nazifin, i cili ishte i sëmurë dhe i plagosur. Pas tri ditësh qëndrimi në Nagavc erdhën policët serb, të cilët na thanë deri në orën shtatë të largoheshim nga Nagavci. Me tre prill 1999 Haliti na përcolli deri në shtëpinë tonë në Krushë. Ato ditë nuk kishte njeri në Krushë të Madhe. Pas tri ditëve, erdhi policia serbe, deshi të na dëbojë nga shtëpia nazifi foli diçka serbisht me ta dhe kur na panë të dy pleqve të sëmurë dhe Nazifin të lënduar na urdhëruan të mos ndizet zjarr edhe pse ato ditë ishte ftohtë i madh. Nazifi nuk pranonte të shkojmë askund dhe ta se do të vdes në shtëpi. Në mungesë të kujdesit mjekësor gjendja shëndetësore e Nazifit keqësohej vazhdimist se kishet mbetur pa barna dhe plagën në krah nuk kishim me çka t'ia mjekonim. Më 18.04.1999 Nazifi vdes. Unë dhe Hidajeti qëndruam tri ditë pranë kufomës së tij me shpresë se do të vijë ndonjë njeri për të na ndihmuar ta varrosim, por s'ishte askush. Pas tri ditëve Hidajeti hap një gropë në oborr, e mbështolli kufomën me najlon dhe në batanije, e ngrehu zvarrë kufomën, e zbriti ngadalë shkallëve të ballkonit dhe e varrosi. Në Krushë nuk kishte njeri të gjallë dhe pasi e varrosëm Nazifin me Hidajetin, morëm pak bukë dhe një shishe ujë dhe dolëm nga shtëpia me qëllim të shkojmë në Bellacerkë në shtëpinë e Hidajetes. 

Gjatë rrugës kemi hasur në kufoma të vrara. Para se me hy në Bellacerkë, serbët kanë gjuajtur me breshëri armësh, kur janë afruar dhe na panë se jemi dy gra na thanë të kthehemi prapa. Jemi kthyer prapa deri në fshatin Celinë. Isha e lodhur sa mezi ecja. U ndalëm në një strehë të një shtëpie, nuk më kujtohet sa qëndruam aty, derisa vijnë aty nja tri gra e dy burra, të cilët na ndihmuan të shkojmë në fshatin Xërxë. Në Xërxë strehim gjetëm në shtëpinë e Xhemë Himës, i cili është kujdesur shumë për ne. Aty qëndruam disa ditë. Më 30 prill 1999 një fshatar i Xërxës me golldan na ka përcjellë për në Shqipëri. Në Tiranë u takuam me gruan e vajzën e Ragipit. Pas çlirimit, të gjithë së bashku erdhëm në shtëpi. Ragipi ishte vrarë plaku më vdiq. Për Ukshinin nuk dinim ende asgjë po mbahemi se është diku i gjallë. Gjithçka përjetova në këtë jetë. Atë ditë, kur na sulmuan serbët, u ndamë në dysh: babi, gjyshi, gjyshja e halla kishin shkuar kah vreshta në kodër, kurse unë, mama e vajza e hallës mbetëm në fshat me shumë fshatarë, serbët na rrethuan pastaj na lejuan të shkojmë për në Prizren dhe dolëm në Shqipëri, Tiranë. Për babin, gjyshin, gjyshen e hallën nuk dinim gjë. Vëllai im ishte ushtar në radhët e UÇK-së edhe për të nuk dinim asgjë. Më 30 prill 99 gjyshja dhe halla erdhën në Tiranë dhe na treguan se gjyshi kishte vdkur, kurse babi ka zbritur në fshat për të na kërkuar neve, dhe më nuk e kishin parë. Babai ishte vrarë më 26 apo 27 mars 99. Pasi u kthym nga Shqipëria, e gjetëm kufomën e babait dhe e varrosëm. 

Rivarrimin e babit e gjyshit e bëmë më 15 gusht 99, për axhën Ukshin nuk kemi ende kurrfarë lajmi dhe jemi të shqetësuar për të. Ne si famolje në fshat kemi jetuar në kushte të rënda ekonomike, por duke ju falënderuar babait tim, i cili ka qenë neri me virtyte të larta patriotike, liridashëse e arsimdashëse e largpamës, edhe neve dy motrave na dërgojnë në shkollë. Unë edhe motra ime Resmija jemi ndër vajzat e para të Krushës së Madhe që vazhduam shkollimin e mesëm, unë e kreva shkollën normale dhe të lartën, kurse Resmija mbaroi edhe fakultetin. Pas shpërthimit të demonstratave të pranverës së vitit 1981 Ukshini, si profesor i Universitetit, haptas doli në anën e studentëve, të cilëve ju dha përkrhje të parezervë. Vëllai im Afrimi është një nga organizatorët e demonstratave të vitit 1981. Me disa shokë nga Suhareka organizoi demonstratat. Më 25 mars u arrestuar nga policia në Suharekë dhe u dënua me shtatë vjet burgim. Baca Ukë për shkak të pikëpamjeve, bindjeve e qëndrimeve të tij politike në vitin 1981 u burgos dhe u dënua me nëntë vjet burgim, kurse ka mbajtur vetëm 3.5 vjet burg. Pas burgosjes së vllait Afrimit e posaçërisht bacës Ukë, ne si familje Hoti kemi qenë të diskriminuar në të gjitha mënyrat. Mua më larguan nga procesi mësimos si e papërshtatshme. Po ashtu edhe motrës sime Resmijes iu mor e drejta për të punuar në procesin mësimor me nxënës edhe pse e kishet kryer fakultetin. Resmija ka punuar si punëtore e thjeshtë në fabrikën e tekstilit "Emin Duraku" në Gjakovë vetëm për të mbijetuar. 

Qe nga viti 1982 e deri në vitin 1986 baca Ukë qëndroi në burgjet e Jugosllavisë në Prishtinë, Mitrovicë e Sremit, Gjilan, Beograd dhe Lubjanë. Derisa baca Ukë ishte në burg kujdesin dhe përgjegjësinë e ka pasur vëllau i dytë Ragipi kurse në vizitë shkonim të gjithë anëtarët e familjes së ngushtë. Me 1986, pasi doli nga burgu baca Ukë, u vendos në fshat në Krushë të Madhe kryesisht ju kushtua punës shkencore dhe përgatiste disertacionin e doktoratës që për shkaqe të njohura nuk mundi ta mbrojë kurrë. Një kohë kaloi në Lubjanë të Sllovenisë dhe shruan Alternativën e cila botohej në gjuhën shqipe në kuadër të shoqërisë shqiptare "Migjeni" në Slloveni. Më pas Ukshini në Lubjanë e boton gazetën "Demokracia autentike" me Rexhep Hotin e Bislim Elshanin. Pasi iu pamundësua puna në Lubjanë, përsëri u kthye në Krushe të Madhe dhe përsëri rreket punës shkencore. Më 1993, Ukshini viziton Adem Demaçin në pallatin e shtypit, i cili me disa të tjerë, pati hyrë në grevë urie për mbrojtjen e Rilindjes e të gazetave tjera, për ta mbrojtur fjalën e lirë shqipe. Pasi kthehet, në rrugë për Skënderaj, ndalohet nga policia në postëbllokun e Komeranit, keqtrajtohet e torturohet nga 14 policë serbë, të cilët i shkaktojnë plagë të rënda trupore, ia thejnë dy brinj duke e rrahur me shqelma e me kondak të pushkës. 

Gjykata e qarkut në Prizren, ngrit aktakuzën për vepër penale, kundër bacës Ukë, i cili arrestohet më 17 maj 1994, kurse në nëntor të po këtij viti, dënohet me 5 vjet burg. Gjatë këtyre 5 vjetëve Baca Ukë dergjet në burgjet serbe në Prizren, Dubravë, Nish e Mitrovicës e Sremit. Përgjegjësinë për kujdesin për tri vitet e fundit për bacën Ukë i kam marrë unë, të cilin e kam vizituar për çdo muaj me bashkëshortin tim, hakiun i cili gjithnjë ka qenë i preokupuar për fatin e Ukshinit. Në burg bacën Ukë e vizitonin baba, nëna, Ragipi, Resmija, fëmijët dhe të tjerët. Përpos kontakteve nga burgu, Ukshini me mua ka komunikuar edhe përmes letrave. Letrat e tij i ruaj si sytë e ballit, dhe gjatë luftës, kam kam shkuar, i kam pasur me vete. Janë tri cikle të letrave- Vëllau motrës. Cikli i parë 7 letra, cikli i dytë-3 letra të botuara në Gazetën shqiptare dhe cikli i tretë-3 letra të veçanta që nuk janë të botuara. Baca Ukë në burg shumë preokupohej për nënën, babën, fëmijët e të tjerët dhe për situatën gjithnjë e më të rëndë në Kosovë. Një porosi Bacës Ukë nuk munda t'ia realizoj. Më pati porositur:" Myrvete, keni kujdes për bibliotekën". Librat ishin një thesar i pakompensueshëm. Këtë dëshirë Bacës Ukë nuk munda t'ia plotësoj. Barbarët serbë bibliotekën e kanë përmbysur e shkarravitur kurse herën e fundit dogjën shtëpinë dhe bibliotekën si dhe disertacionin e doktoraturës në dorëshkrim. 
Rrahman Rexhaj 

& 

*Sheradin Berisha 
ABE-a*

----------


## ARIANI_TB

NË BURG ME UKSHIN HOTIN 

Shkruan : Bajrush Xhemaili 

Intelektual me njohuri e thellësi të rallë gjykimi 

Kisha dëgjuar e lexuar aq shumë për profesorin e nderuar Ukshin Hoti, por që asnjëherë nuk më kishte rënë ta takoja. Për herë të parë e takova në burgun "Dubrava" të Burimit (Istogut). Fillimisht shiheshim prej së largu nga shetitoret e pavijoneve. Unë isha në Pavionin C1 e ai në pavionin pranues. Edhe prej kësaj distance nuk e kishim vështirë (në që ishim këtej), ta dallonim:shtatëlartë, shpatullgjerë, pak i kërrusur dhe pothuajse gjithëherë me një mjegull tymi përreth, nga të pirët e shumtë të duhanit. Fati deshi që kur e sollën në pavionin tonë të gjendemi në një dhomë, derisa të lirohej ndonjë krevat në dhomat e mbushura përplot. Ky intelektual me diapazon të gjerë njohurishë për fusha të ndryshe e me thellësi të rallë gjykimi, në të parë, e linte përshtypjen e një njeriu të ngrysur e të tërhequr në vete dhe jokomunikues. Por, në vërtetë, në diskutimet e polemikat e gjata që i bënim në burg, ishte fort aktiv, i rreptë dhe i pakompromis. Karakteristikë tjetër që dallosej lehtë ishte se e brente shumë gjendja familjare e ngarkuar me probleme të shumta, në veçanti dëshpërohej për pësimin e tre fëmijëve, për shkak të ndarjes me dy gratë që i kishte pasur. Përmasat e kësaj dhembjeje zmadhoheshin edhe më shumë me rastin e vizitës që i bënte djali i tij Andini. Kur kthehej në pavion, pas çdo vizite, e komentonte gjendjen shpirtërore dhe fizike të Andinit. I dukej i padisponuar, se ngadalë po rritej dhe se çdo ditë e më shumë po bëhej më i hajthëm. Merakosej jashtëzakonisht shumë për të. Por mbi të gjitha të tërhiqte vëmendjen shpirti i tij kryengritës. Karakteri i tij nuk lejonte një soditje indiferente të të gjitha atyre padrejtësive që u bëhshin të burgosurve politikë, ashtu edhe atyre ordinerë, madje ai nuk të hezitojë që të bëjë edhe grevë urie për ta. Puna erdhi deri aty sa eprorët e burgut nuk mund ta duronin më këtë kryengritës të papërmirësueshëm. Prandaj edhe do ta transferojnë në burgun e Nishtit. Atje, pastaj, do të vazhdojë përsëri të mbajë burgun në mënyrën e tij, që s‘ishte e rëndomtë shikuar nga këndi i atyre që bëjnë plane djallëzore. Letrat e shkruara nga ai, dërguar motrës së tij Myrvetes (tanimë të botuara dhe të njohura për publikun e gjerë), dhe qëndrimi i tij dinjitoz para tyre, i trazoi shpirtërat e eprorëve të burgut. Dhe, padyshim, edhe përgjegjësit e burgjeve në nivelet më të larta të shtetit serb. Për këtë arsye edhe do ta transferojnë në burgun e Mitrovicës së Sremit. 

50 ditë nën tortura e vetmi 

Në burgun e Mitrovicës së Sremit, e priste një ndër drejtorët më mizorë që hasen nëpër burgje, kudo qofshin ato. Për torturat që u kishte bërë të burgosurve politikë kroatë, thuhej se akuzohej edhe nga Gjyqi Ndërkombëtar i Hagës. Të njëjtat tortura shtazarake organizote edhe për ne shqiptarët të cilëve na patën transferuar qysh më 30 prill të vitit 1998 dhe atyre që patën ardhur më vonë. Sidomos grupin në krye me Nait Hasanin, e ka torturave do t‘iu nënshtrohet edhe profesor Ukshini për rreth pesëdhjetë ditë me radhë, sa edhe do ta mbajnë në vetmi. Ai më vonë, kur do takohemi në një dhomë të përbashkët, do të na rrëfejë për mizorinë që është bërë mbi të: "Nga të rënat e fuqishme e pa kontroll, fillimisht mu duk se më shkoi njëri krah, pastaj krahu tjetër, më vonë shpina, këmbët... Thjesht kisha ndjenjën, dhe isha bindur, se e kishin vendosur të më mbysnin duke më troturuar". Dhe pas gjithë kësaj, atë nuk do ta sjellin më në dhomë të përbashkët me ne të burgosurit politikë shqiptarë, por do ta vendosin në një vend me të burgosur të tjerë për vepra të ndryshme ordinere me përkatësi të ndryshme kombëtare. Në të vërtetë, edhe pse ne ishim në një izolim të plotë, ai do ta kishte më lehtë në shoqëri me ne se sa me ata të burgosur ku dominonin kriminelët serbë, por që kishin një tretman ku ishin më të lirë. 

Vijon... 

*Sheradin Berisha 
ABE-a*

----------


## ARIANI_TB

NË BURG ME UKSHIN HOTIN (II) 

Shkruan : Bajrush Xhemaili 

(...) 

Lajmin mbi sulmet e NATO-s, na e dha profesor Ukshini 


Ne ishim se bashku (gjithsej 44 të burgosur politikë shqiptarë) edhe dy ditë pas fillimit të bombardimeve të paktit NATO mbi caqet serbe, kur e sollën edhe profesor Ukshin në dhomën tonë, me ç‘rast na e dha lajmin e gëzuar të atij sulmi aq të pritur nga shqiptarët. Aty do të na mbajnë deri më 26 prill 1999, kur na transferojnë për në burgun e Nishit, po aq famëkeq sa edhe i Mitrovicës së Sremit. Në Nish do të na presë "shpaliri" i përbërë pothuajse nga i gjithë potenciali i gardianëve të atij burgu. "Shpaliri" është ajo metodë torturimi ku gardianët janë të radhitur në dy radhë dhe i burgosuri duhet të kalojë përmes këtyre dy radhëve. Policët qëllojnë ku, si dhe sa të duan, derisa të ngopen. Ishte një rrahje tamam shtazarake ku, përpos shqelmave dhe shufrave të gomës që janë të rëndomta gjatë të rrahurit, u përdorën edhe drunj të thjeshtë, shkopa bejsbolli dhe shufra hekuri. Rrodhi shumë gjak e u thyen eshtra. Mjer ai që rrëzohej! Duhej që ndonjë i burgosur të rrezikojë veten edhe më shumë për ta nxjerrë nga situata e tillë ngaqë të rënat nuk pushonin. Shumë të burgosurve u binte të fikët. Radha i erdhi edhe profesor Ukshinit. Në atë rrëmujë, fillimisht nuk e vërejtën ata të cilët sillnin sa mundnin. Por kur njëri e dalloi se ishte profesori, i gëzuar bërtiti: "Shiko, shiko! Qenka kthyer profesori!". Dhe yrysh në të edhe më me forcë se gjer atëherë. 

Profesori kur dëgjoi atë të thënë ironike, ahstu siç ishte i kërrusur në një pozicion mbrjtës, u drejtua dhe krenar e stoik eci përpara, duke i përballuar të gjithë ato të rëna! Atë natë do të na rrahin edhe disa herë me radhë dhe do të na ndajnë në dy dhoma të mëdha. Profesorin e vendosën në dhomën tjetër. Pastaj do të na torturojnë edhe nga disa herë përgjatë dy ditëve e dy netëve të tjera, deri në mëngjesin e 29 prillit, kur edhe do të na urdhërojnë të bëheshim gati për transfer të ri. I burgosuri kurrë nuk e di se kur e ku do të transferohet. Vazhdimisht e bren kurreshtja që shoqërohet me frikë se do ta ketë më keq se deri atëherë. 

Kjo enigmë, se ç‘do të bëhet me ne në ato rrethana tejet dramatike, kur Serbia po bënte përpëlitjet e fundit kishte një peshë tepër të madhe në kokat tona. Aq më tepër na brente fakti se nuk kishte më shumë se tri netë që na kishin sjellur në Nish. Për ku, vallë, na çojnë?! Ashtu si në Mitrovicë të Sremit, edhe këtu, na lidhën me duar prapa secilin veç e veç dhe pastaj të gjithëve na lidhën me një zingjir të gjatë të cilin njëherit e përforconin për karriga të autobusit. Transferimin nuk e bënë vetëm për ne që patëm ardhur nga Mitrovica e Sremit, por për të gjithë ata të burgosur politikë të cilët kishin qenë në burgun famëkeq të Nishit. U mbushën tre autobusë me të burgosur. Profesor Ukshini ishte një karrigë para meje, por nuk arrijtëm ta ndërrojmë qoftë edhe një fjalë gjatë rrugës, ngase jo vetëm që s‘lejohej të flisnim, por duhej që edhe kokën ta mbanim aq ulur sa të mos mund të shihnim asgjë, përndryshe do të pasonin rrahjet mizore. Pas dite u zgjodh enigma: arritëm në burgun "Dubrava", tamam jë ditë pa u mbushur një vit që kur na kishin hequr nga ky burg. 

E dinim të gjithë: aty na kishin sjellur për të keqen tonë 

Kthimi në Dubravë të gjithëve na befasoi. Të gjithë jipnim ndonjë version të mundshëm se përse na kishin khyer aty. Një e dinim të gjithë: aty na kishin sjellur për të keqen tonë. Para një viti, prej këtu na kishin shpërndarë në burgje të ndryshme nëpër Serbi, me arsyetim se në Dubravë nuk kishte siguri për ne, e tani na kthyen e na grumbulluan aty, në pasigurinë më të madhe të mundshme, në kohën kur UÇK-ja ishte shumë më e fortë se një vit më parë, NATO-ja sulmonte pandërprerë nga ajri dhe mu atëherë kur ushtria serbe po bënte krimet më të mëdha në popullsinë shqiptare. Në fakt ne e dnim se pas transferimit tonë nga Dubrava, në vend të të burgosurve i patën sjellur paramilitarët serbë dhe konkretisht "Tigrat" e Arkanit. Ndërsa, para se të ktheheshim në, ata i kishin hequr. Dhe, në këtë drejtim gjakatarët serbë llogaritë i kishin bërë me përpikmëri. Duke parë se edhe bazës ushtarake serbe, më të fortës në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit me qendër në drejtorinë e burgut të Dubravës, i kishte ardhur koha të bombardohej, na kishin sjellur neve që, në rast të bombardimit, të mos e pësonin paramilitäret, por të burgosurit. Këtë rrezik e ndjenim ne, por s‘kishim se ç‘të bënim, përpos të prisnim se ç‘do të ngjajë me ne. 

Në këto rrethana, padyshim që ishim të tensionuar edhe pse gjendeshim në Kosovë. Profesor Ukshini kishte edhe një arsye më shumë të ndjehej keq shpirtërisht, sepse kishte një enigmë më shumë: si të arrinte që pas lirimit të kthehej te familja, apo në një vend të sigurt, pse thjesht ku do të mund të vazhdonte jetën pas burgut? Ai, si edhe ne të tjerët, nuk kishte mundësi të dinte asgjë për familjen dhe të afërmit e tij. Edhe nga ato pak informata që arrija t‘i merrja nga një i burgosur ordiner i cili punonte në kuzhinë nuk arrinim të fomonim ndonjë pasqyrë sado sipërfaqësore për gjendjen e krijuar. Nga ato letra të vogla, ma aq rrezik qarkullimi deri tek unë, mund të kuptonim se bëhej një luftë e rreptë, nga ajri e nga toka dhe se shumë shqiptarë ishin shpërngulur e shumë ishin të vrarë e masakruar. 

I tregoja profesorit dhe atyre që u besoja, po mu këto lajme e shqetësonin dhe e bënin edhe më nervoz profesorin. "Kam vendosur definitivisht për një punë: do të shkoj drejt e në Krushën time, dhe pikë! Nga dita që u kthyem, i kishin mbetur vetëm edhe 18 ditë për t‘u liruar dhe çdo ditë që afrohej ishte më i shqetësuar. Si, dhe ku të shokonte?! Më në fund na tha: "Kam vendosur definitivisht për një punë: do të shkoj drejt e në Krushën time, dhe pikë!". 

Momenti i daljes i erdhi papritmas. Ora e saktë nuk dihet në burg, ngaqë orë nuk lejohet të mbahet, por gjithsesi duhet të këtë qenë ndërmjet orën 10 dhe 11 në paraditën e ditës së dielë (!!!), të datës së 16 majit 1999, do të thotë një ditë para afatit. Fakti se lirohej ditën e dielë ishte për t‘u habitur. Me asnjë normë nuk lejohet dhe as që ka ndodhur ndnjëherë që të lirohet ndokush të dielave. Nëse dikujt i bie data e lirimit ditën e dielë, atëherë ai i burgosur lirohet një ditë më parë. Një gjë e tillë më ka ndodhur edhe mua kur jam liruar herën e parë nga burgu i Pozharavcit, ku në vend se të lirohem të dielën më 14 tetor 1990, jam liruar të shtunden, më 13 tetor. 

Dikush hyri në dhomën tonë dhe lajmëroi se baca Ukë po shkon në shtëpi dhe për ta nxjerrur nga burgu paska ardhur mbikëqyrësi ("nadzorniku") i pavionit tonë, Branku, me mbikëqyrësin e Pavionit C1. Kjo do të thoshte një përcjellje e një niveli të lartë dhe jo e zakonshme. Në të vërtetë, gjykuar sipas fjalëve të një gardiani, i cili pothuajse i vetmi ende sillej korrekt me disa që ksihim ndejtur me vite në Dubravë, në lidhje me datën e mënyrën e lirimit të profesorit është mbajtur mbledhje e veçantë dhe është debatuar gjatë se ç‘të bëhet me të. Ndryshe nuk ka se si të shpjegohet e thëna e tij, kur 3-4 ditë para se t‘i vie dita e daljes nga burgu thotë: "E, profesor, e kemi vendosur të të lirojmë, le të dalë ku të dalë". 

Vijon... 

& 

*Sheradin Berisha 
ABE-a*

----------


## ARIANI_TB

*NË BURG ME UKSHIN HOTIN (III)* 

(...) 

"Dua tju përshëndes vetëm me një: Mirupafshim!" 


Sapo mora lajmin se po e lironin nga burgu, me të shpejtë vendosa të shkoj për tu përshendetur me të, ngaqë kur arrijnë gardianët për ta marrë të burgosurin nuk lejojnë që me të të përshëndetesh ashtu siç ta do zemra. E dija edhe atë se gjatë të përshëndeturit do të bëhet kallaballëk. Dhomat i kishim një mur ndërmjet. E ftova edhe Nait Hasanin dhe hymë në dhomën e tij. Kishte qenë në dhomë duke ecur dhe duke i dëgjuar komentimet e "cimerave" të tij. Edhe unë, sapo hyra në dhomë, më shumë për ti dhënë kurajo, në dhomë, më shumë për ti thashë se si duket është shenjë e mirë që kanë ardhur të dielën të ju lirojnë, pasi ky duhet të jetë insistim i Kryqit të Kuq Ndërkombëtar dhe me ta, me siguri, ka ardhur edhe motra juaj Myrvetja. Në të vërtetë unë i thashë diçka çka kishim dëshirë të bëhej e që edhe më parë e kishim thënë. Sido që të ishte, kjo ndikoi pozitivisht në disponimin e tij në ato momente ankthi, për të gjithë ne. Dhe, menjëherë u përshëndetëm. Sapo deshi edhe dikush te përshëndetet me të tha: "Jo, nuk dua të përshëndetem më me askend, sepse nuk dua këtë ta marrë si ndarje, nga që së shpejti do të vini edhe të gjithë ju, prandaj dua tju përshëndes vetëm me një mirupafshim". Këtë e kuptua si përpjekje të tij për të na dhënë kurajo. Ne, pastaj, dolëm nga dhoma dhe deri në nisje ishte vetëm me "cimerat" e dhomës së tij. Pas pak minutash, profesori i respektuar Ukshin Hoti, i përcjellur nga dy mbikëqyrës, do të niset drejt dyerve të daljes së burgut. Dhe ne nuk e kemi parë më. Në të vërtetë të burgosurit ordinerë që punonin jashtë do të na tregojnë edhe se profesorin e kanë parë edhe kur ka kaluar jashtë mureve të brendshme të burgut. Asgjë më shumë. 

Pas pak ditësh u përhap fjala se gjoja Kryqi i Kuq Ndërkombëtar e paska përcjellur gjer në Itali dhe të gjithë u gëzuam pa masë se më në fund paska shpëtuar nga kthetrrat e regjimit kriminal, njeriu që aq shumë i nevoitet Kosovës. Madje aq shumë e besuam këtë të pavërtetë sa që kur më 19 maj NATO bombardoi burgun, çudtieshim si si profesori nuk paska arritur ti infomojë qarqet e caktuara ndërkombëtare se në burg tani jemi ne të burgosurit shqiptarë, e jo paramilitarët serbë. Ne nuk mund ta dinim se me të kaluar muret e burgut profesorit do ti humbë çdo gjurmë dhe nuk do të dijë kush ndonjë gjë për të, aq sa të kuptohet se është gjallë. 



Dhe, vërtet, ku mund të jetë Ukshin Hoti? 


Kur na transferuan në burgun e Lipjanit (pas masakrës në Dubravë), një i burgosur ordiner shqiptar, i cili pastronte korridorin dhe WC-të e pavionit tonë, një ditë, diku kah 5 qershori 1999 vjen dhe më thotë në fshehtësi prej të tjerëve: "Kam dëgjuar dy gardianë duke i thënë njëri-tjetrit: Ou, atë e ka vrarë ushtria, sapo ka dalur 300 metra larg burgut." Pastaj, ai shton se gardianët nuk e kanë vërejtur ku ky i ka pëgjuar. Andaj nuk mund të merret si provokim ndaj tij. 

Videokaseta - përgjasimet dhe hamendjet 

Pikërisht rreth 300 metra larg burgut, aty kah muaji shtator 1999 është gjetur një kufomë. Kjo edhe mund të jetë koincidencë. Por, vëllai dhe dhëndrri i Ukshinit, këtë kufomë e kishin incizuar (filmuar) me kamerë. Ata erdhën te unë, në shtëpinë time, që gjatë shikimit të videokasetës, tiu thoja diçka se mos mbaja mend ndonjë robë që ka pasur të veshur profesori. Dhe, për çudi, shumëçka përputhej me atë veshmbathje që kishte Ukshin Hoti në burg. Përsëri mund të jetë koincidencë, por këpucët që kam parë në videokasetë ishin të ngjashme, për të mos thënë të njëjta, me të Ukshin Hotit. 

Gjithashtu farmerkat kanë mundur të jenë të njëjtat. Ato më kujtonin rastin, që e dija fare mirë, kur një i burgosur ia pat dhuruar profesorit një palë, pak ditë para se të dilte nga burgu. Kufoma që e shihja në videokasetë e kishte një xhemper karakteristik, ashtu siç e kishte dhe siç e mbante veshur edhe profesori. E vetmja rrobë e cila nuk më kujtohet se u ngjante rrobave të tij ishte një sako e lëkurës. Edhe gjatësia e kufomës ishte e përafërt në mos edhe e njëjtë me të profesorit. I vëllai i Ukshin Hotit, Afrimi, më tha se e ka shqetësuar edhe një çështje në lidhje me kufomën: kufoma e të vëllait tjetër Ragipit që tashmë e kishin gjetur më parë, e kishte kokën e masakruar. Kjo koincidencë e kufomës poashtu pa kokë të gjetur e të filmuar 300 metra larg burgut, e shqetësonte pa masë. Vallë mos ishte ky një sinjal e veçantë!!! Megjithkëto supozime, hamendje e koincidenca, që mbyllin shtigjet për të shpresuar, ka edhe zëra në mediumet tona informative që na japin zemër se një ditë profesori do të kthehet në Kosovën që aq shumë e deshi dhe aq shumë bëri për të. Uroj që këto, të cilat thuhen e shkruhen nëpër mediume të ndryshme infomative në favor të kthimit të tij, të bëhen realitet sa më shpejt. Kosovës i duhet Ukshin Hoti. Padyshim, i duhet shumë. 

*Bajrush Xhemaili 
Prishtinë, më 12 maj 2000*

----------

